# EB.com BIGGEST LOSER



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2009)

Teams are now divided, ground rules will be posted shortly. This will be the official thread to track progress.

Diets basically start NOW.

The end of this contest is April 16, 2010 which is the next PE exam date. That way, the countdown ticker will keep the contestants reminded as well.

EB.com BIGGEST LOSER
TEAM 1 MEMBERS (VTEnviro)Starting Wt.Current Wt.Goal Wt.TEAM 2 MEMBERS (DVINNY)Starting Wt.Current Wt.Goal Wt.timmyutah255255200humner290283211FLBuff PE195190175Frazil135130125Capt Worley PE215211175klk155155125csb169166150MechGuy185185165Road Guy230230200OSUguy98215212175CbusPaul210204175Supe200199175soboman52220217185TouchDown195191165klmccllg?????????Dleg185185170StructuralPoke218218.4190 
Next step for contestants to PM your \\\'Coach\\\' and find out about how to email BEFORE pics. These may never be used, but it would be nice to collect them now so that IF A CONTESTANT WANTS TO, we can put up a before and after when the contest ends. Pics are to be clothed please.


----------



## csb (Nov 23, 2009)

Really buzz kill there will your whole clothing requirement...

Let the weight loss begin continue!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 23, 2009)

RE b4 pics: Bike shorts?


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 23, 2009)

Schweet. Thanks you guys for doing this.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh, my wife called. She bought a CASE of M&amp;M cookies because they are on sale. CoachDV, is it OK to pound down a cool dozen of those with about 1/2 gallon of milk tonight? I'm thinking of doing 10 situps - that should cover it right?


----------



## csb (Nov 23, 2009)

I seem to recall that a different kind of pounding burns more calories...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 24, 2009)

I thought we agreed it was better to ream the joint rather than screw it or pound it?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 24, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Oh, my wife called. She bought a CASE of M&amp;M cookies because they are on sale. CoachDV, is it OK to pound down a cool dozen of those with about 1/2 gallon of milk tonight? I'm thinking of doing 10 situps - that should cover it right?


Oh boy, here we go.



csb said:


> I seem to recall that a different kind of pounding burns more calories...


ZING!!!



VTEnviro said:


> I thought we agreed it was better to ream the joint rather than screw it or pound it?


of track already..... didn't take long. LOL


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2009)

I walked four miles this morning!


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 24, 2009)

csb said:


> I walked four miles this morning!


uphill both ways in the snow with no shoes?


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 24, 2009)

csb said:


> I walked four miles this morning!


I match your 4 miles with 3.2 in 30 minutes on the treadmill before bed last night.

As DK always said, BIO!

So, one thing that got me thinking about losing weight recently and made me ask the original question... My brother came back for a surprise visit for my Mom. I hadn't seen him in over a year, he's 10 years older than me... and he looked 10X healthier than me. He said he went to a hyptnotist that helped him not want to go and gorge on chocolate. A guy out of Denver somewhere. Said it worked for him.

I have the inner voice already and uaually feel guilty after eating something I know I shouldn't. Now that I'm working out. My inner voice is adding calories in my head. I really don't want to eat that junk anymore because it would negate those 30 minutes on the treadmill. It's a good feeling knowing I'm getting some of my ability to say "no" back. Don't get me wrong, I'm having cake on my daughter's birthday. I'm not going cold turkey. But I DO NOT need a candybar every freaking day after lunch.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 24, 2009)

csb said:


> I walked four miles this morning!


Excellent!



TouchDown said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I walked four miles this morning!
> ...


Excellent x 2!

I am starting slowly, if you can call it that. Last Saturday, I helped my FIL backfill an extension to his parking area. The extension consists of an approximately 10' high tie-wal, filled with soil, topped off with roadbase. I shoveled dirt for about 4 hours straight. Then Sunday night and last night I started doing situps. I am trying to remind myself that I can't go all out yet, so I am starting with 30 situps. I am going to bring the bike and indoor trainer into work next week, where it will live this winter.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 24, 2009)

My old gym suddenly closed shop. So I had to find a new one quick. I had done cardio there a couple times but last night was the first time lifting.

Free weights are the same all over. But many of the machines were just slightly different and worked the muscles a little differently. I'm sore as hell today.

The mrs. wanted to play the Wii with me last night, but I could barely lift my arms.


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I walked four miles this morning!
> ...


I didn't say I was headed to school! It was still icy and only about 20 degrees and DARK and there were lots of hills (5% grade average), but I was wearing some sneakers. Although, my husband told me the other day I have trucker feet, so I suppose I could go barefoot...

I was on the help the FIL exercise plan this weekend as well...we split and stacked 5 to 6 cords of wood. Instead of riding in the truck or on the four wheeler, I'd make the walk between the splitting site and the stacking site. I'm still feeling that, but it was a good match to Thanksgiving.

I think tonight I'll pull out the pilates DVD. We'll see if I have the time to do it.

And this is going to sound stupid, but has anyone ever done the walking video series? I used it via On Demand on cable where the lady has you walk the equivalent of a mile just in the living room. I thought it was going to be really easy and dumb, but it's not bad at all. Good option for people with no gym/treadmill.


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2009)

Strike that...I will find time to do it tonight.


----------



## frazil (Nov 24, 2009)

whoa - nice table at the top.


----------



## klmccllg (Nov 24, 2009)

Is it too late to join the weight loss?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 24, 2009)

There's a ton of people in this thing...actually, close to a ton and a half.


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2009)

csb said:


> And this is going to sound stupid, but has anyone ever done the walking video series? I used it via On Demand on cable where the lady has you walk the equivalent of a mile just in the living room. I thought it was going to be really easy and dumb, but it's not bad at all. Good option for people with no gym/treadmill.



I forgot that OD has exercise vids. May have to give it a whirl. MIAF's daughter loves exercising, so she'll probably be jumping around off to the side.

That aside, my no sugar deal is going well. Haven't had a sugary drink, candy, or anything other than breakfast cereal with any sugar in it besides fruit. Also noticing that I'm getting hungry more often, but am content with smaller portions. Also, half of my meal always consists of a salad now, so it makes me fuller, quicker.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you like your salad tossed before eating it?


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Do you like your salad tossed before eating it?



Yes. I make sure to provide the croutons, though.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> That aside, my no sugar deal is going well. Haven't had a sugary drink, candy, or anything other than breakfast cereal with any sugar in it besides fruit. Also noticing that I'm getting hungry more often, but am content with smaller portions. Also, half of my meal always consists of a salad now, so it makes me fuller, quicker.


OMG Supe - LOVE the new avatar. Awesome on the no sugar thing. I too am feeling a lot hungrier with the diet changes. I am trying to fill the hunger with drinking more water first and foremost - seeing if I can prolong so I'm not eating all the time. And if I can't make it, I try to make sure I have something protein to eat... peanut butter, etc. I heard somewhere that protein is better and you don't get the "high" and "low" of sugar as much.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 24, 2009)

I started snacking on peanuts, rather than tater chips from the machine. usually just have a half handful.

I don't know if that's making a big difference, though...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 24, 2009)

The thing with peanuts is that there's a fine line between a handful as a healthy snack and a really fatty potentially salty one if you have too many.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck everyone! 



Capt Worley PE said:


> I started snacking on peanuts, rather than tater chips from the machine. usually just have a half handful.
> I don't know if that's making a big difference, though...


I think peanuts are far better than the tater chips - especially if you are going for the 'lightly salted' kind.



VTEnviro said:


> The thing with peanuts is that there's a fine line between a handful as a healthy snack and a really fatty potentially salty one if you have too many.


I like to snack on nuts, dried fruits, and sunflower seeds. You are right that moderation is still key but I would charge that you will eat less of the nuts, fruits, or seeds than you will of the tater chips.

JR


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2009)

X2 on the seeds, though spitting shells in the office isn't overly attractive. The seeds will keep your mouth occupied while not actually eating much. Along those lines, I picked up some sugar free hard candies for the office. My coworker made fun of me for buying "grandpa's hard candies", and asked if I'd like a sponge bath and a nap.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> asked if I'd like a sponge bath and a nap.


I would like both of those very much right about now.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like your salad tossed before eating it?
> ...


uke: Thank you for taking care of my 'purge' today.

In all seriousness, I hope that no one is considering the 'purge' method.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Wii Fit. My wife got it for xmas last year (it wasn't a nudge-nudge, wink wink thing. she asked for it). The programs on it are actually pretty good. The "weights" portion of it is a bit weak, but all-in-all a good program.


----------



## frazil (Nov 24, 2009)

last christmas everyone I know was into Wii Fit, but 3 months after Christmas no one I knew was still using it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 24, 2009)

I own a Wii, and I would never opt for a Wii Fit with really running or going to a gym or real life athletic activity.

Fraz - 3 months after New Year's, do you know anyone who still uses the gym membership they signed up for?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 24, 2009)

[raises hand] I still use my Wii Fit. I think it's pretty good.

While I can agree that the running part of it is kinda sketchy, I still do the running things on it. I get my "real" running in on the treadmill every other day though.


----------



## frazil (Nov 24, 2009)

I was feeling like blowing off my run today, but now I'm _really _frustrated. I think I need to run before I break something!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Nov 24, 2009)

klmccllg said:


> Is it too late to join the weight loss?


I'll ask the same question.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 24, 2009)

frazil said:


> last christmas everyone I know was into Wii Fit, but 3 months after Christmas no one I knew was still using it.


admittedly, we got a Wii Fit last christmas and it almost never gets used anymore. But the Wii calling me fat was a major motivation to examine my fitness and make some changes for the better.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 24, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I own a Wii, and I would never opt for a Wii Fit with really running or going to a gym or real life athletic activity.


We're getting our Wii in the next few days for my birthday. I am the good one at finding deals so I bought it and gave it to my MIL who wrote me a check and is now giving it to me for my B-day...do you think I need to act surprised? The annoying thing is that it's been sitting on the counter at her house because we weren't allowed to play until it's officially my B-day gift. I guess I should be grateful, it was originally going to be our Christmas present.

Anyway, my wife said something about getting the new Wii Fit Plus. I certainly can't imagine how it would substitute for a good butt-whooping on the elliptical at the gym, but doesn't it have some 'games' that really get you working up a sweat without even realizing it? I figured it might be a fun way to get in some additional fun excercise in addition to the gym.


----------



## frazil (Nov 24, 2009)

I think people should be allowed to join in anytime. :2cents:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Nov 24, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> Anyway, my wife said something about getting the new Wii Fit Plus. I certainly can't imagine how it would substitute for a good butt-whooping on the elliptical at the gym, but doesn't it have some 'games' that really get you working up a sweat without even realizing it? I figured it might be a fun way to get in some additional fun excercise in addition to the gym.


It's quite surprising how demanding the game can get. Is it the same as the elliptical? No, but it's kinda like swimming in that after you're done you're surprised that you ended up working your body in ways different than you expected.

We don't use ours as much as we used to, but it still comes out about 1 or 2 times a week.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 26, 2009)

Can I join? I was out of town when all of this started.

I exceeded 185 this morning and my goal is 170.

I was nearly there back in May, after dropping to 172 from 192 over a 5 month period. Then my doctor ruled that my low fat diet had not done the trick, and put me on cholesterol meds, and I celebrated with a pizza and a cheeseburger and a six pack ... repeated for the past 6 months. I was looking good, too. It sucks to hear from friends "what happened? You had lost all that weight and were looking so good?"


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2009)

166!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 27, 2009)

klmccllg said:


> Is it too late to join the weight loss?


You're on TEAM 1, but need all your stats, see chart in first post



Dleg said:


> Can I join? I was out of town when all of this started.
> I exceeded 185 this morning and my goal is 170.
> 
> I was nearly there back in May, after dropping to 172 from 192 over a 5 month period. Then my doctor ruled that my low fat diet had not done the trick, and put me on cholesterol meds, and I celebrated with a pizza and a cheeseburger and a six pack ... repeated for the past 6 months. I was looking good, too. It sucks to hear from friends "what happened? You had lost all that weight and were looking so good?"


You're on TEAM 2, welcome aboard


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 27, 2009)

Next week, we will set up sub-forums like Survivor so that the teams can talk diets, exercise, strategy, etc.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 27, 2009)

Stupid F&amp;*()[email protected]#^*) Mother in law baked chocolate merangue pie. Damn her, damn her to HELL!!!!!!!!!1!!!!1!

I had 2 pieces, off to the treadmill for me.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 28, 2009)

^I hate temptation. This is a terrible time fo the year to start this. I thought I was safe last night by going to the Hash House Harriers run, but someone cooked bratwurst! Bastards!!!!!!!! That's like 100 grams of fat. Or maybe more.

At least I drank light beers.

6 of them.....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2009)

I ate like I had 2 assholes all week...but still managed to work out every day, and only gained 2 or 3 pounds. I was budgeting for gaining a solid 5. Now, I just need to get back to fighting weight before Christmas.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2009)

StructuralPoke said:


> klmccllg said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too late to join the weight loss?
> ...


Sorry I missed this. We'll get you added to VT's team, he'll just have an advantage unless I get someone else to jump in for our team.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2009)

Ended up going to a buffet for Thanksgiving and I ate like a moose.

That aside, my weigh-in showed me at 197.4 lbs on Friday, so down 2.6 lbs this week.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

havent weighed myself but turkey day I ran 10 miles, friday after worked 14 hours on the basement, actually didnt eat much but some pants that are normally a little tight fit "like they should" this morning...

didnt plan to run 10 miles thursday, wife had to work thursday night, she said she wanted me to wake her up to go run "together" around 3:00. normally she runs a little slower than me and walks the hills which is annoying so I went and ran 5 miles in the morning, she wakes up arounf 2:30 and says "you didnt already go run did you?" Then I said no I didnt lets go,,, so I was expecting to go do the 5 mile run / walk with her and then she ended up running the whole thing,, needless to say the legs were feeling it Friday...

I need to relocate my mini weight room in the basement while its under construction cause I think the bench and stuff is burried in sheetrock dust...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2009)

I hiked both Thursday and Sunday, and hit the gym Saturday evening.

Friday I drank beer and slept all afternoon.

3 outta 4 ain't bad.


----------



## CbusPaul (Nov 30, 2009)

I made sure the couch didn't levitate all weekend but I did do a lot of 12 oz. curls. So I've got that going for me.


----------



## Sschell (Nov 30, 2009)

If anyone can give me some of the weight they lose, I would appreciate it. Just Fed-ex it over. obviously I would prefer muscle mass, but am willing to accept fat as well... absolutely no other tissues, organs or fluids please.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 1, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> If anyone can give me some of the weight they lose, I would appreciate it. Just Fed-ex it over. obviously I would prefer muscle mass, but am willing to accept fat as well... absolutely no other tissues, organs or fluids please.


No way, I'm using mine to make Christmas presents. You know some of that amazing skin enriching bar soap, etc.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 1, 2009)

Separated at birth?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2009)

Got on the scale last night, not quite sure how it happened, but I'm down to 190.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Dec 2, 2009)

I sent my info to VTE the other day, but it was just what I remembered from the last time I jumped on the scale. Since the table hasn't been updated yet, put me in for being at 218.4 (starting/current) and wanting to be at 190.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2009)

I was at 210 this morning.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't forget about strength training and just do aerobics for your workouts!

You need both to loose weight.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2009)

I was back up to 199 this morning. I don't know how


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was down to 212 (even with 3 Thanksgivings) last night before I got on the bike... This was my first time doing anything towards exercising so far... 30 min trainer program on the bike... ~6.25 miles.... Probably do that again tonight... after I get the tub surround installed (I'm still trying to remodel our bathroom).... But hey.... progress lol


----------



## soboman52 (Dec 2, 2009)

217 this morning. Pretty good since i have been really bad about eating. I got a tour of the rec center at the local college. I will be getting a membership there because it is cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## frazil (Dec 2, 2009)

I was 130 this morning (started at 135, goal weight 125) so I'm halfway there. But I always fluctuate between 130 and 135, so its not a big deal. I can never seem to get below 130, and when I do it doesn't last very long. If I can get to 125, then my goal is to maintain that through the end of this challenge.

But they were giving out free coffee and donuts at the store down the road this morning... ldman:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 2, 2009)

frazil said:


> But they were giving out free coffee and donuts at the store down the road this morning... ldman:


Always remember that the center of the donut is completely fat-free!


----------



## Sschell (Dec 2, 2009)

the problem is that you have to eat through the restof the donut to get to it...


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 2, 2009)

I was at 191 this morning. At this point, lost 4 lbs, but my jeans don't fit any looser... thinking it's probably water weight.

Gonna keep truckin, I like the feeling of making progress and when I work out, that little voice in side my head helps to keep my self control up for bad foods.


----------



## humner (Dec 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I was at 210 this morning.



Do you want to trade? That would fulfill my goal.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2009)

One of our HR ladies overheard me talking to a coworker about the lack of a gym in the area, and she told me that there was a new YMCA branch opened pretty recently. The prices were kind of high, but apparently they offer a corporate discount and have waived the membership fee.

It's supposedly a full gym, indoor climbing wall (HUGE plus, as I'd like to get back into climbing), and they have staff babysitters at the gym to watch your kids while you work out until 8pm. If that's the case, MIAF and I could work out nightly (besides our usual workout, wink) without having to worry about what to do with the runt, and both of us would be less than $65/mo for a membership. I'm going to try to go check it out tonight, and hopefully, I will have a means to exercise once again to whoop all your butts in this competition.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2009)

If I started swimming again, I could shed weight like a mofo.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2009)

Supe said:


> One of our HR ladies overheard me talking to a coworker about the lack of a gym in the area, and she told me that there was a new YMCA branch opened pretty recently. The prices were kind of high, but apparently they offer a corporate discount and have waived the membership fee.
> It's supposedly a full gym, indoor climbing wall (HUGE plus, as I'd like to get back into climbing), and they have staff babysitters at the gym to watch your kids while you work out until 8pm. If that's the case, MIAF and I could work out nightly (besides our usual workout, wink) without having to worry about what to do with the runt, and both of us would be less than $65/mo for a membership. I'm going to try to go check it out tonight, and hopefully, I will have a means to exercise once again to whoop all your butts in this competition.


I'm jealous. That'd be sweet if we had something like that. My gym is pretty basic, weights and cardio equipment and a group exercise room. No pool or anything fancy.

There's a Y nearby we thought about joining. But you can only use the gym and pool at certain hours, so it wasn't worth it. There's a tech school with a pool that has lap swim class from time to time, but lately it's 8:30 to 10 PM. If I went for an hour from 830 to 930, it's still 10:15 by the time I drive home and shower, which puts dinner at 10:30 or later. It would just get late.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2009)

I've updated the first post in this thread to show what's happened to this point.

Sorry, I've been MIA, but after missing 5 weeks of work when I was in the hospital/sick, I am SO freakin' behind that its been work work work.

I was thinking about making private forums for the two teams, but does anyone think maybe we shouldn't do that? the goal is for us all to lose weight (I'm kickin' arse myself right now) and if we all post our tips on here, then it benefits everyone to see ideas.

Whatcha think?

Let me know, and I'll start posting my 'stuff'. (&lt;- which is worth a great deal BTW)


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm jealous. That'd be sweet if we had something like that. My gym is pretty basic, weights and cardio equipment and a group exercise room. No pool or anything fancy.
> There's a Y nearby we thought about joining. But you can only use the gym and pool at certain hours, so it wasn't worth it. There's a tech school with a pool that has lap swim class from time to time, but lately it's 8:30 to 10 PM. If I went for an hour from 830 to 930, it's still 10:15 by the time I drive home and shower, which puts dinner at 10:30 or later. It would just get late.



I'm going to take a look at it today and see if it's worth it. There are a few of them in this area, and this one is furthest away from the ghetto, so hopefully it's well maintained. All I really NEED is a weight bench and an ellipse machine, but I don't have the room at home. I've been in wall withdrawal since I left Houston, so I'd eagerly anticipate the opportunity to climb indoors again. Getting MIAF to come with would be a huge motivator, and the daycare aspect makes that a distinct possibility, and at no extra charge.

I've been a bit depressed as of late because of the weight gain. I look tired, feel perpetually sluggish, and genuinely feel like the "fat kid" again. Seeing the gut/love handles in the mirror, old clothes not fitting, etc is just a constant reminder that I need a lifestyle change, but I didn't see any reasonable avenue for exercise until now given how bad my knees and back are, so I'm REALLY keeping my fingers crossed that this is a viable possibility.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I've updated the first post in this thread to show what's happened to this point.
> Sorry, I've been MIA, but after missing 5 weeks of work when I was in the hospital/sick, I am SO freakin' behind that its been work work work.
> 
> I was thinking about making private forums for the two teams, but does anyone think maybe we shouldn't do that? the goal is for us all to lose weight (I'm kickin' arse myself right now) and if we all post our tips on here, then it benefits everyone to see ideas.
> ...



I say leave it out for everyone to see, your "stuff" included (assuming we're not talking socks in the underpants). Sure, it's a competition, but the goal for everyone is the same. I think we need some "who wants it more" rather than withholding information, so that everyone can encourage everyone.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2009)

Supe said:


> One of our HR ladies overheard me talking to a coworker about the lack of a gym in the area, and she told me that there was a new YMCA branch opened pretty recently. The prices were kind of high, but apparently they offer a corporate discount and have waived the membership fee.
> It's supposedly a full gym, indoor climbing wall (HUGE plus, as I'd like to get back into climbing), and they have staff babysitters at the gym to watch your kids while you work out until 8pm. If that's the case, MIAF and I could work out nightly (besides our usual workout, wink) without having to worry about what to do with the runt, and both of us would be less than $65/mo for a membership. I'm going to try to go check it out tonight, and hopefully, I will have a means to exercise once again to whoop all your butts in this competition.


YMCA's are usually a great deal if you have kids. Their family membership price is really reasonable and there are a lot of programs that let parents workout while their kids are being entertained or looked after. Our Y even has a once a month "Kid's Night Out" where the parents can drop their kids off at the gym for a couple of hours and go and do whatever. :eyebrows:

I know they feed the kids pizza (b/c the smell wafts into the gym and is very distracting) and I don't think there is a cost associated with it, or if there is it's very minimal.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2009)

My old gym was in a strip mall. It was one the second floor above some retail shops. On one side was an Indian restaurant, on the other a Japanese place. Both of which are top notch places to eat.

Luckily the gym entrance was around back, where all you could smell was the dumpsters.


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2009)

I have to vouch for the Y and the babysitting as well. At ours if you're a member you can leave them there for up to 2 hours. It worked out really well.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 3, 2009)

I say leave the forums open. I hope your "stuff" doesn't involve a 5-week brain infection.

As far as exercize and gyms go, I think you can lose a lot of weight by starting an exercise program, if you haven't been already. But I will need tips for those of us who are already working out, and have been for years. I think DVINNY said before that diet is everything, and I believe that. Once your body gets used to the exercise routine, it seems like weight loss plateaus.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, this stinks. We were signing up for the family one for a whopping $58/mo, when I noticed the "must claim all members on income tax for eligibility." Because we're not married, they won't let us sign up, which basically adds $40/mo to the cost and then some. With MIAF out of work right now, that's not really an option


----------



## CbusPaul (Dec 4, 2009)

^ Put a ring on it. Problem solved.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2009)

CbusPaul said:


> ^ Put a ring on it. Problem solved.



And a million more created.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2009)

Whoever said romance is dead?


----------



## CbusPaul (Dec 4, 2009)

I can only solve one problem at a time. Solve that one and we'll handle the rest as they come.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> Well, this stinks. We were signing up for the family one for a whopping $58/mo, when I noticed the "must claim all members on income tax for eligibility." Because we're not married, they won't let us sign up, which basically adds $40/mo to the cost and then some. With MIAF out of work right now, that's not really an option


Really? Our Y's policy is as long as you live at the same address you count as a family. But then our family membership is $76 a month. That's a fantastic deal if you have a family that all uses the gym (dad, mom, kids, dogs, etc.) but since my family is just me and my wife it's about the same price as any other gym around here. I preferred the Y's atmosphere though, even though they have tons of kids programs (we all know how much I love those screaming children) and the Y also has a senior center, so there are always a bunch of naked old guys loitering in the locker room. Other then that the place is great. :thumbs:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2009)

> and the Y also has a senior center, so there are always a bunch of naked old guys loitering in the locker room.


I took a few classes at the Dartmouth gym, because spouses and live-in domestic partners (hey, it's New Hampshire) of grad students got a great discount. You'd inevitably find some old professors trotting around the locker room with their junk hanging out.

The yoga class was fun until the teacher went crazy, and the spin classes were a workout.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this stinks. We were signing up for the family one for a whopping $58/mo, when I noticed the "must claim all members on income tax for eligibility." Because we're not married, they won't let us sign up, which basically adds $40/mo to the cost and then some. With MIAF out of work right now, that's not really an option
> ...



Yeah, it sucks. That's the policy at the Y that's 45 minutes away from here, but if we got our membership there, we'd have to pay a fee to use this Y every time we came, and you're only allowed to once a week.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> Yeah, it sucks. That's the policy at the Y that's 45 minutes away from here, but if we got our membership there, we'd have to pay a fee to use this Y every time we came, and you're only allowed to once a week.


huh? Really? I haven't heard that before. I was told we are allowed to use any other Y as much as we want for free. If we start going to another one on a more regular basis we may be asked to switch our membership, but I haven't heard anything about having to pay a fee.

Sucks that it doesn't' sound like the Y is going to work out for you, it really is a great deal for the family membership.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 4, 2009)

*TIP #1*

Start today by writing down absolutely everything you eat, how much you eat of it, and when you eat it.

Keep a daily log of ALL OF IT, even if its a handful of peanuts or candy from the front desk.

One of those free weekly day planners that are given out by vendors are great to use.

Then, you can go online and use a calorie counter to figure up exactly how much you are taking in each day.

It is best if you can break it down into you macronutrients; carbs, fats, proteins.

It is important to see what your diet currently is, before you can figure out where to make adjustments.

(Dleg said it best, its all about diet. Diet is 90% of it, exercise is the other 20%) &lt;- You must give 110% with this.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Dec 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> there are always a bunch of naked old guys loitering in the locker room.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have one suggestion/criticism for the table in the first post.... can we make the "current weight" text green if it is less than the "initial weight" rather than red.... red makes me think negative (which is true, the weight went down... but that is the goal... so it needs to be positive)..... does that make any sense? (it's been a long week)


----------



## CbusPaul (Dec 4, 2009)

207 this morning.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 4, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> *TIP #1*
> Start today by writing down absolutely everything you eat, how much you eat of it, and when you eat it.
> 
> Keep a daily log of ALL OF IT, even if its a handful of peanuts or candy from the front desk.
> ...


I've been using The Daily Plate for almost 2 years now. It's free unless you want some of the advanced features, it has a huge food database, and you can add stuff to it if they don't already have it. It's been a great help in tracking my caloric intake. You can even put in exercise that you do to allow you to consume more calories in a day.


----------



## soboman52 (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a nice workout this morning. Had to remove about 14" of snow from my driveway. I HATE WINTER!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 9, 2009)

soboman52 said:


> I got a nice workout this morning. Had to remove about 14" of snow from my driveway. I HATE WINTER!


I had about 24" in the back yrad that I needed to clear from my deck and patio. I did not use the snowblower back there, for a couple of reasons.

1. I needed the workout.

2. It was around 8:45 when I started, and I didn't particularly feel like pi$$ing off my neighbors.

I got an hour of shoveling in. I LOVE WINTER!


----------



## csb (Dec 9, 2009)

I haven't been doing my usual workout because of the weather, so I've been getting a lot more sleep. The result? I'm down another pound. I'm going to sleep this weight off!


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not doing well at all. Stress from work and personal matters is driving me into an eating frenzy, and the only exercise I'm getting is climbing up and down scaffolds.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 9, 2009)

I was doing great for a couple weeks. Now the new treadmill I bought is making a bad noise, called customer service, they're sending me a new front roller bearing, so it's unusable for the next week or so, because I don't want to take the chance at damaging anything else.

I'm down to 188 now though. Not able to get to that next belt hole, but I can start to see a difference of 8 lbs in the mirror.

Just got back some family pictures we took right before we started, so I'm going to use that as my before. I was even kind of sucking it in for the pics, but damn, I need to lose some weight. It's amazing when I can talk myself into the "I don't look that fat" while looking straight on in the mirror, but then turn to the side a little. Not pretty. I got some jowels and a belly.

It's war - they will not win. To those out there waining - don't give up. There will be stumbling blocks, but this IS important. Your health is important. Don't take it for granted.

I've regularly done the "not finishing" meals on purpose and trying to work on eating a little slower to help me get that full sensation earlier. I'm eating more subway vs. chinese food and just trying to make sure I'm putting some effort toward eating a little healthier. I'm eating less desserts, or when I treat myself, doing it small.

And, I miss the treadmill. I have to get it going AGAIN.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 9, 2009)

KEEP IT UP FOLKS.

Roll call, update your stats, and I'll fix the chart. I like OSU's idea too, I'll implement that on the next fix


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got home from the gym as matter of fact.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 9, 2009)

I hit 179 yesterday - two weeks of watching my diet and throwing in an extra workout or two.

But then today I had an "Anger Angus" at McDonald's because I was so pissed about something I decided to take it out on myself by eating like a pig. Pretty stupid....


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

^That's better than an "Anger Anus"! :laugh:


----------



## CbusPaul (Dec 10, 2009)

204.6 this morning. Down from 245.7 when I started this on September 8.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 10, 2009)

211


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2009)

CbusPaul said:


> 204.6 this morning. Down from 245.7 when I started this on September 8.


40 lbs in 3 months? Outstanding!

:th_rockon:


----------



## CbusPaul (Dec 10, 2009)

Weight watchers has really really worked well for me. That and running at lunch every day.


----------



## frazil (Dec 10, 2009)

CbusPaul said:


> 204.6 this morning. Down from 245.7 when I started this on September 8.


Well done!


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 10, 2009)

CbusPaul said:


> 204.6 this morning. Down from 245.7 when I started this on September 8.


WOW, just WOW. That is absolutely awesome! Holy crap, that is a lot of weight in a little period of time. You sir are an animal - keep it up.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 10, 2009)

^A seventeen percent drop in total body weight. Well done!


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2009)

No change here


----------



## soboman52 (Dec 11, 2009)

Still 217 here.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 11, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> ^That's better than an "Anger Anus"! :laugh:


that'll make you feel guilty after (and dirty, too.)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2009)

A bit sore too I'd bet.


----------



## csb (Dec 11, 2009)

Holding firm at 166, but in the holiday season that's perfect.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm too ashamed to actually step on the scale right now...


----------



## frazil (Dec 11, 2009)

Oops, I "forgot" to step on the scale this morning.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 11, 2009)

Just logged on. I'll update later tonight.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2009)

down to pre-pregnancy weight and hope to shed some more


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 11, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> down to pre-pregnancy weight and hope to shed some more


AWESOME!


----------



## klk (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm sorry I've not logged on in awhile - combination of being too busy at work or in the field. I wanted to let you all know that I need to drop out of the competition.  A medical situation prevents me from exercising and my doctor doesn't want me going on a weight loss plan at the moment. I don't want to go into detail at this time, but eventually I hope I'll be able to discuss it. It sounds like you all are doing great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang Klk - hope it's not super serious and you'll be back in the saddle soon. Take care!


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Dang Klk - hope it's not super serious and you'll be back in the saddle soon. Take care!


X2. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope everything works out OK, klk.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2009)

x4!


----------



## klk (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi everyone. Thank you for your concern, I guess I should have mentioned in my original post that its not life threatening and I'll be completely back to normal, eventually.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2009)

klk said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your concern, I guess I should have mentioned in my original post that its not life threatening and I'll be completely back to normal, eventually.


Doesn't negate the fact that we still wish you well!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 15, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> klk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. Thank you for your concern, I guess I should have mentioned in my original post that its not life threatening and I'll be completely back to normal, eventually.
> ...


Agreed.

Wish for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 15, 2009)

I know I'm not officially in the competition, but I wanted to "play along." As stated earlier, I am working to GAIN weight.

Starting Stats: I'm 5'9" 135 lbs

Goals: 6'2" 220 lbs. Ok seriously: I want to get over 150 lbs. I don't want to gain "worthless" weight, and I also want to keep my metabolism in check.

I started working out 2 weeks ago with some free weights I have at home. I have completely cut out soda (was on a 12 pack per week habit). Needless to say I've been jonesing for soda since and I seem to be endlessly hungry. I hope to find a good diet supplement (creatine, or some protein shake kinda thing) within the next week or so to help. Any recommendations?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2009)

On that note, I was noticing last night/this morning that my pecs have NO definition. I don't really like gyms, so I'm hoping for a non-gym workout to get more definition there. DV, any recommendations? Pushups/pullups?


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I know I'm not officially in the competition, but I wanted to "play along." As stated earlier, I am working to GAIN weight.
> Starting Stats: I'm 5'9" 135 lbs
> 
> Goals: 6'2" 220 lbs. Ok seriously: I want to get over 150 lbs. I don't want to gain "worthless" weight, and I also want to keep my metabolism in check.
> ...



Champion Nutrition Pure Whey Protein Stack. One of the best ones out there in terms of legit ingredients, few fillers, and low carbs/calories to amount of protein. It's also, by far, the best tasting one out there. I actually like it. You can mix it with water or milk and it's still good. It's tough to find locally as it's not a big GNC type brand, but I think I bought mine from imedmart.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 15, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> On that note, I was noticing last night/this morning that my pecs have NO definition. I don't really like gyms, so I'm hoping for a non-gym workout to get more definition there. DV, any recommendations? Pushups/pullups?


You can do the pushups to help develop the pecs and make them more pronounced, but usually a lack of definition is due to bodyfat%. If you drop some bf% the definition will come with it.

Cardio and diet will help the most along with chest training (push-ups)


----------



## PE-ness (Dec 16, 2009)

I know it's too late for me to join, but I sure would appreciate some advice on gaining weight - I never seem to get any bigger.

Am I getting too much exercize? I get worked out once per day. Sometimes twice.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 16, 2009)

PE-ness said:


> I know it's too late for me to join, but I sure would appreciate some advice on gaining weight - I never seem to get any bigger.
> Am I getting too much exercize? I get worked out once per day. Sometimes twice.


It's hard to gain weight when you throw up after every workout.


----------



## Supe (Dec 16, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > On that note, I was noticing last night/this morning that my pecs have NO definition. I don't really like gyms, so I'm hoping for a non-gym workout to get more definition there. DV, any recommendations? Pushups/pullups?
> ...


Do you have any particularly effective upper chest exercises? I rarely get any definition/mass up near the collar bone, and it's particularly difficult for me up there because I've got some scar tissue/muscle removed from the cancer surgery.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


I know that DVINNY is more qualified to answer this, but I thought I'd throw my experience out there too.

It seems that there are a couple of schools of thought on pec development. One is that you can't specifically isolate one part of the pec, i.e. upper. Therefore, a simple bench press or push up works your entire pec.

The other thought is that you can somewhat isolate the pec using various movements. I personally believe this one. For the upper pec, incline presses are the best. If you are doing push ups, you could put your feet on a bench or chair to achieve the same result.

For overall pec development, you really can't go wrong with bench press or push ups.


----------



## frazil (Dec 16, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> PE-ness said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's too late for me to join, but I sure would appreciate some advice on gaining weight - I never seem to get any bigger.
> ...


:Locolaugh:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 16, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


Both schools of thought are right to an extent.

There is two muscles in the chest, the upper (pectoralis minor), and the mid/lower chest (pectoralis major).

The first school of thought you mentioned is based on people thinking that declines work the lower part of the pec more than flat bench. This is not true, the only difference is the help the shoulder provides to the movement. the second school of thought is true that the upper pec can be worked seperate from the rest.

Cable flys from the lower cables in an upward position help the upper pecs, as well as push-ups with your feet elevated above your body (like on a chair or bench), this tilts the angle towards the upper pecs more.

I personally think incline dumbells are the best for upper chest development. (incline barbell is dangerous to shoulders)


----------



## humner (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, was just weighed in at Drs office, I am down to 283 from 290, he is happy, I am sad, failed the PE again.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 16, 2009)

sorry to hear about the PE humner. Been there before, and before, and before.

Come back at it harder........ (that's what she said)


----------



## humner (Dec 17, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I know I'm not officially in the competition, but I wanted to "play along." As stated earlier, I am working to GAIN weight.
> Starting Stats: I'm 5'9" 135 lbs
> 
> Goals: 6'2" 220 lbs. Ok seriously: I want to get over 150 lbs. I don't want to gain "worthless" weight, and I also want to keep my metabolism in check.
> ...


Years ago I went into the military at 129 pounds, 6'. I gained weight eating peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. I also took desicated liver tablets, you can find them in almost any vitamin shop. Went up to 210 pounds in less then a year. I was also working out with heavy weights and less reps.

Funny how I am trying to lose as much weight as you are trying to gain. I am doing lighter weights and more reps now. Only drink I have been imbibing besides water and milk is Lipton tea, usually a flavored variety, I know it has sugar, but I am not going to punish myself totally with my diet.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 17, 2009)

humner said:


> Okay, was just weighed in at Drs office, I am down to 283 from 290, he is happy, I am sad, failed the PE again.


Sorry about the exam result, humner. I have been there before, and before. Good luck in the spring!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 17, 2009)

For those of you considering starting pushups, I can testify to the effectiveness of the "Perfect Pushups" for both adding mass and definition. You have to follow the program to the letter, though - do ALL the workouts. My shoulders and chest looked much better after only a few months of that - as compared to years of doing regular pushups. But like DVINNY said, you still won't see much "definition" if everything is covered with fat - which is something I began to improve, but lost ground on recently. I'm only down to ~182, but my pants are fitting better, so I think I am on the way to a weight drop in the next week or two (if I don't slack off).


----------



## Supe (Dec 18, 2009)

Still the same. Hoping to go to the YMCA today, weather permitting. Without having a thyroid, past has shown me that eating habits alone have almost zero impact, I have to burn off virtually everything through exercise, so that's the plan. Just need to find the time to actually get there, but getting the membership was the first step in the right direction.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2009)

The new gym we switched to has a kettlebell section. I read a little about the exercises and tried it out yesterday. Definitely sore today. Seems like pretty good exercise from relatively simple motions.

Anyone else work with these?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm actually sore as all get out from yesterday.

gotta love it.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 23, 2009)

If I had known, I guess I should have gotten in on this. Something has come up that necessitates me losing about 30 pounds before the middle of January...about 10 pounds a week. Given my size (I won't embarrass myself by broadcasting my weight for the whole world to see) 10 pounds a week isn't as drastic as it would be for most. I still go to the gym, but I'm focusing on cardio and not doing the weights for the time being. Not my first choice, but this is a BMI issue so my first priority is to get the weight off, then I'll worry about hitting the weights again. So far it seems to be going pretty well. I actually had about 40 pounds to lose after I weighed myself last Wed. (12/16/09) but my wife decided it was important enough to give it a shot so she put me on the Atkins diet that Friday. When I weighed in this morning, I am down 12 pounds from last week (hence the 30 left to lose) and I imagine that all came off between Friday when I started the diet and two-a-day cardio and today. I'm making my doctor's appointment for the 19th of January so that is my deadline, until then I'm going to stick with the diet and my two cardio sessions a day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope it's nothing too serious!

I almost had an eye doctor's appointment for the 19th. But that's my birthday, and there's no way I'm subjecting myself to dilated eyes and those 4 zillion watt lights they shine in your eyes then.

I've been good in the fitness department this week. Hiked Saturday, snowshoed Sunday, and went to the gym last night for cardio. I'd like to get back tonight but I've got company landing at the airport at 5 AM, and I need to spruce up the house a little. My in-laws are very outdoorsy types, so whichever day looks nicer between tomorrow and Friday (off both days) we will probably go for a hike. The other day will be a gym day.

I want to get in my exercise the rest of the week as Saturday I'm driving back and forth to NY, and sunday I've got Pats tickets.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm still at 212. I've kinda given up on the weight loss until after the new year. It has been over a week without CABS, but I'm drinking the fake stuff, which I'm weaning myself off of.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2009)

^The nice thing about my in-laws is that they are into eating healthy. So we don't have to make anything all that rich and fattening while they're here to make them happy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

My family eats like pigs and drinks like fish for the holidays.

At least i'll give me a New Year's Resolution. I'm also glad the weigh in is late April.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Hope it's nothing too serious!


No, it is totally voluntary...although it is worth enough to me that I'm actually doing 3 sets of cardio today, 30 minutes on the elliptical at the office before work, 30 minutes at the office during lunch, and I'll do an hour at the gym after work.


----------



## humner (Dec 28, 2009)

Proud new owner of Wii Sports and Wii Fit, I wonder if my fiance is trying to tell me something?


----------



## Supe (Dec 28, 2009)

Good news: I started going to the gym finally, and got a pull-up bar for Christmas.

Bad news: I gained a pound over Christmas.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2009)

I need to really up the cardio after all this eating.....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

didnt really gorge over the christmas break but havent worked out either,,, plan on doing so this week!

right.....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

^I didn't think resolutions took effect 'til next week.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 28, 2009)

I know you guys will probably hate me for this but since my goals are the opposite of many of you, I still need to give an update:

Over the last week I have picked up a couple pieces of work-out equipment, the "Perfect Pushup" handles and a workout tower (one of these). I also stopped by GNC to get a protein shake supplement. When added to my regular diet, I have upped my daily calorie intake to over 3500. When offset with the additional weight training, I have gained 4 lbs but am seeing improvement in muscle definition.


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2009)

I ate through a LOT of cookies in the last four days. Still maintaining at 166. Been thinking about rejoining the YMCA.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2009)

csb said:


> Been thinking about rejoining the YMCA.


These guys are eagerly awaiting your return


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 28, 2009)

Through 3 family dinners, eating take out freequently, and multiple leftover meals - while eating dessert - I am still stuck on 188.

Treadmill still broken.

Wife got me perfect pullups for the doorframe downstairs to the room we plan on making a work out room. *yeah*!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Dec 28, 2009)

down to 216.2 - through nothing I did, but from a handy little virus I caught from mini me.


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Been thinking about rejoining the YMCA.
> ...


I just hope my costume still fits!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

StructuralPoke said:


> down to 216.2 - through nothing I did, but from a handy little virus I caught from mini me.



those are a good way to lose weight...

supposed to leave here in a few minutes and run the trail.. help talk me out of working late and skipping running!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2009)

I've had a mixture of heavy eating, drinking, and the occasional heavy workout over the last few weeks. I am hoping to get back into a normal routine soon, but so far I seem to be hovering around 183, which is not great but at least it's a little lower than what I started with.


----------



## IlliniASU (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I know I'm not a contestant but I feel like I've been playing this game for the last 3.5 years. In March 2006 I think I was at my all time high of 160 pounds. Looking back at photos now I can hardly believe I let myself get that way. At 5'-2", there's not a lot of room to hide excess weight. Now, at 30, I've been able to maintain 120 pounds for 10 months. I fluctuate about 2 pounds on either side of 120, but I am fairly consistent.

I really began exercising around Christmas time of '06. I would go to the gym three to four times per week, using the elliptical and lifting weights. From then through 2007 I lost around ten pounds, but still wasn't seeing the results I wanted. At that point I examined my diet and started to cut. I didn't cut what I was eating, just how much. I still eat pizza, ice cream, burgers, drink beer, etc., just in moderation. It's all about calories in versus calories out. Anyone saying anything different is trying to sell you something.

For what it's worth, a few suggestions:

Check your BMR to get started. http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

This will tell you your base metabolic rate, or how many calories you burn if you were to just laze around on the sofa all day. Mine is less than 1330, so I really have to watch how much I take in.

Count your calories. I'm kind of obsessed with it, but it's really easy to do. I try to stay between 1300 and 1400 per day. Any exercise I do just adds on to the calories that I burn. Remember that one pound is roughly 3500 calories.

Watch your portions. I usually cook on Sunday nights so that I have all my lunches set to go for the week. I put the food into small Tupperware containers so that they are already portioned. I will also snack on grapes and granola bars. Everyone knows that restaurant portions are massive, so as soon as I get my meal I cut everything in half and immediately put half of it in a 'to go' box.

I read that some people are cutting out sweets. That may work in the short term, but if you want a piece of chocolate, eat it. Eating 3 to 5 hershey's kisses now is much better than gorging on half of a French silk pie later. To curb hunger, I eat those Chewy peanut butter chocolate chip bars. They're 100 calories and will tide me over for at least 2 to 3 hours. And, I get my peanut butter/chocolate fix. Mmm.

Dleg and DVINNY are absolutely right. Exercise is great for many reasons, but it's not everything. As previously mentioned, you need to roughly burn 3500 calories to lose a pound. Thinking of it this way, a typical runner does not burn that much by running a marathon. So yes, definitely exercise, but watching what you eat is just as important, if not more.

I've attached some progress photos that I dug up. They're a little fuzzy because I had to scale them down quite a bit in order to get under the 250k limit.

It took a while, but I think I'm finally at a place where I'm happy.

Good luck to everyone!

comparison_2009.pdf


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2009)

^Great info! And, I might add, looking good!!!!!


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 29, 2009)

humner said:


> Proud new owner of Wii Sports and Wii Fit, I wonder if my fiance is trying to tell me something?


We had enough Christmas stuff that went back to Target that we were able to get a Wii Fit. We already had Wii Sports Resort that's also fun and a bit of a workout.

As mentioned earlier, the wife has me doing Atkins so Christmas dinner at the in-laws was interesting. Of course we had turkey which is okay but she did mashed 'potatoes' that are made with cauliflower since potatoes are a no-no on Atkins. She wasn't able to find the Atkins safe stuff to make gravy so we had to have it dry but it wasn't bad. I'm not going to complain too much...I'm down 20 pounds in the last week and a half.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I managed to work out every day while in Dallas since my uncle got me a 10 day pass to his gym. It's getting really annoying at home since my exercise bike is still broken, and they said it's going to take 4-6 weeks to send me a replacement. I've been doing various P90X routines to tide me over, but they make me sore.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't think this thread would have gone for a week without any posts. I guess none of you made weight loss a new year's resolution.


----------



## CbusPaul (Jan 6, 2010)

198.2 at my local fat people's meeting on Sunday. It is difficult working out now with the gyms crowded and the frigid temps outside.

How is the rest of the crew doing?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Still at 212, but I'm waiting til the deep dish butter cake and eggnog are gone before getting serious. Plus, it is too friggin cold to walk right now. Looks like next week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2010)

^Cry me a river.

http://www.weather.com/weather/local/USSC0...archbox_localwx

Weather.com is calling for 43 and sunny there. That's a long sleeve shirt with a fleece vest kind of weather.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

Still hovering around 140. I think the 5lbs gained so far was only water from giving up soda cold turkey... dammit.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jan 6, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I didn't think this thread would have gone for a week without any posts. I guess none of you made weight loss a new year's resolution.


Made the resolutions, couldn't turn down free Chic-Fil-A for breakfast.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Cry me a river.
> http://www.weather.com/weather/local/USSC0...archbox_localwx
> 
> Weather.com is calling for 43 and sunny there. That's a long sleeve shirt with a fleece vest kind of weather.


Nah, that's heavy leather coat weather. Plus, despite the high, it won't break 32 til 2 o'clock or so.

I absolutely hate cold weather (and, yeah, i think this is cold).


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2010)

Working late an a complete inability to breathe through my nose is killing me post-holiday. The 29 pound turd was sick for almost two months, and as soon as she got better, MIAF lost her voice and I picked up the sinus infection from hell. Daycare my ass... more like a death camp.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 6, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Cry me a river.
> http://www.weather.com/weather/local/USSC0...archbox_localwx
> 
> Weather.com is calling for 43 and sunny there. That's a long sleeve shirt with a fleece vest kind of weather.


the cold has been particularly bad this past week, but what's stopped me from running outside more than the cold is that it's dark when I get to work in the mornings and dark when I leave the office in the evenings. Drivers around here are barely competent enough to drive when the sun is up I'm not about to trust them when they can't see. I have a light (flashing LED) that I can clip to me for running at night but I've found that almost makes things worse. It's like moths to the flame. I swear these people are retarded.

That said, I have been going to spin class 3-4 times a week and trying to keep up with lifting weights. The weight room was really crowded over the holiday's with all the kids back from college or the high schoolers on christmas break. I'll be glad when they are all back in school and the new years resolutioners eventually concede defeat.

I need to get some running in though. I hate running on a treadmill, it's so boring, but I'm going to have to do something b/c I want to run some races in the spring and I'd prefer to get a little training in beforehand.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Nah, that's heavy leather coat weather. Plus, despite the high, it won't break 32 til 2 o'clock or so.
> I absolutely hate cold weather (and, yeah, i think this is cold).


It won't break 32 until March or so!

I love snow and cold. I went snowshoeing this weekend. And I plan to rent x-country skis and try that out for my birthday in a couple weeks. My b'day is on a Tuesday, but the weekend before or after that.

One of my favorite trips started when it was -16 out, I kept trying to thaw my eyelids.

At the same time, leave me alone when the temp is 80+. I melt like cheese. I get overheated real easy.


----------



## soboman52 (Jan 6, 2010)

Lost a couple of pounds. Down to 213.6. Bsketball on Wednesday and Thursday nights starting tonight.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, that's heavy leather coat weather. Plus, despite the high, it won't break 32 til 2 o'clock or so.
> ...


I consider snow as God's warning that humans don't belong there.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2010)

I am saved!

Taco Bell _Diet_ Drive Through Window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2010)

It's a diet cuz it goes out faster than it goes in. uke: :mf_pain:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> It's a diet cuz it goes out faster than it goes in. uke: :mf_pain:


and Usually the same way it came in. It promotes the bellemic dieticians


----------



## Dleg (Jan 6, 2010)

Back to 185. Crap!!!!! Maybe it's just water weight....


----------



## frazil (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm avoiding the scale..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

I just worked out in the hotel fitness room...then bought a pack of M&amp;M's on the way back up to my room.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sweet!! First time in a long time I've been over 140 for more than a week. Keep this up and I'll be 150 by spring break...


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lost 23 pounds the first two weeks or so with Atkins and cardio twice a day. The last several days I haven't lost a thing though and I've been avoiding the scale the last couple days since weight fluxuates. I've still got several pounds to go before my Doctor's appointment on the 19th so hopefully the scale will be kind when I check it again Saturday morning.


----------



## frazil (Jan 7, 2010)

I checked this morning. Still 130.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

I ate pizza and drank beer last night. I stayed as far away from the scale as possible.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I jumped on the scale first thing Saturday morning after avoiding it for the week and apparently I didn't have anything to worry about...I was down another 10 pounds since Sunday morning. I decided I'd stay off the scales at the gym at work and the gym after work and wait until I got home this weekend so: 1) I'd be comparing my weight on the same scale and, 2) so I didn't stress too much when my weight bounced around during the week.

My doctor's appointment is a week from this Tuesday. If his scale agrees with mine and I can stretch myself up to 6'2" then technically my weight is low enough to be below my BMI target. I still have 9 days though so I am going to keep hitting it hard until then because every scale at every doctor I've ever been to always seems to say I'm heavier than my scale at home.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jan 10, 2010)

214.5 now. It's something I suppose.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 18, 2010)

Haven't updated in a little while. I'm down to 185, so I've lost 10 lbs... SLOW GOING.

Treadmill still broke, the service guy found it was the motor and they ordered it, but it's on backorder, at least a few more weeks on that.

My wife got me an EA Sports Active Wii game that I just cracked open last night. It felt kind of hokey jogging in place, but my calves are super sore today, I think it's just using the muscles differently than I normally do. At least it did "something".

Looking to get back on track and shed the weight faster. Work has been busy and stressful lately, so I haven't had much time.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2010)

Made it to the gym 3 days last week. Headed back tonight. Learned VERY quickly that my knees couldn't take a treadmill, so it's back on to the ellipse machine and some light freeweights again. Hopefully my recovery time will be a little better this week. Chest and arms were fine, but could barely waddle around for about 3 days.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 18, 2010)

managed to get a 1 month free trial to a local gym. Been going for just over a week now and still getting used to the routine. Because of work and daycare for the kiddos, I'm basically forced to get my workout done in the morning which means getting up another hour earlier.

Weight's holding steady at 140-143, but I'm noticing muscle definition returning. I didn't realize I had a little bit of a love handle going which is slowly working it's way off now too.


----------



## soboman52 (Jan 18, 2010)

Went and got a membership to the gym at lunch today. Now to make myself go...


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 18, 2010)

In the infamous words from the Waterboy: You can do it!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't lost any weight yet. Still 185. Hit my pushups goal last week, though, so that's nice.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Still 212...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2010)

Someone brought in brownies and I ate 3 of them already. Plus the mrs. made me a pineapple upside down cake on Sunday for my birthday, so I've been eating that too.

Plus we have a giant fiesta planned for tonight, party hats included.

Let's hope the metabolism doesn't literally hit the fan when you turn 30.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jan 19, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Let's hope the metabolism doesn't literally hit the fan when you turn 30.


30? That would've been nice....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Plus the mrs. made me a pineapple upside down cake on Sunday for my birthday, so I've been eating that too.


Don't eat it if the dog made it.



> Let's hope the metabolism doesn't literally hit the fan when you turn 30.


It does. I weighed 150 when I was thirty.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 19, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Let's hope the metabolism doesn't literally hit the fan when you turn 30.


I don't think I have a metabolism... esp. since it is somehow able to create mass... 1-2 crackers which weigh nothing = 1-2 lbs.... I know, it's not possible, but it feels like it...


----------



## frazil (Jan 19, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Plus the mrs. made me a pineapple upside down cake on Sunday for my birthday, so I've been eating that too.
> ...


:Locolaugh:


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess that the "working too hard to think straight" stuff is paying off... I'm down to 208.... not bad for not trying... I've gotta get back to a normal, non-renovating lifestyle....


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 21, 2010)

:multiplespotting:

Well, I made my own personal goal that I had set a few weeks ago. I managed to lose 44 pounds (according to our home scale, 41 by the doctor's) in 32 days. It was a giant pain in the ass...my wife and I are now both doing Atkins and I was going to the gym twice a day and just doing cardio. I just posted another thread that is related...I'm going to be taking a new job that is deployable and your BMI is basis for a medical disqualification so it was drop the weight before my physical on the 19th or lose out on the job. I made it by an honest 2 pounds, no toes hanging off the scale or anything. Now I need to make sure I stay with it because I still have to say compliant which shouldn't be nearly so hard. I'll start going to the gym like I was before and doing actual workouts (which is going to suck after not lifting any weights for the last month) and sticking with the Atkins.

One funny thing. We got a bill in the mail from the gym we used to belong to, Fitworks, saying our bill for January was due. The only problem is that we quit that gym almost a year ago.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 21, 2010)

OK I feel guilty because I have been avoiding this thread for awhile... my new years resoultion didn't get off the ground as fast as I'd hoped. But the wife and I joined a gym last week, and I've been there 3 times so far and went for a 3 mile run on a 4th day because it was so nice out. The bad thing is I went from 185 at the start of this thread to 190. Going in the wrong direction, but hopefully the ship will turn itself around soon if I can keep up the gym workouts. It fits right into the time after I would take my daughter to school but before I had to be at work, so I'm hoping to make it a routine thing.


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2010)

Jeb: Congrats on all the hard work. Looks like it really paid off.

With MIAF's new job, I can hit the gym more without feeling guilty for leaving her home. While I do have junior, I will have the option of paying $2 for her to play with the other kids at the gym daycare which isn't too bad, and hopefully it will help tire her out.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 22, 2010)

44 lbs! That's very impressive!


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2010)

WTG Jeb!

I lost one pound...does that count?!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

csb said:


> WTG Jeb!
> 
> I lost one pound...does that count?!


Every pound counts!! You can't lose 10 pounds if you don't lose that first one.

Keep up the good work! :thumbs:


----------



## CbusPaul (Jan 22, 2010)

I for one am incredibly excited to try the Taco Bell Drive-Thru Diet. It worked for the lady on TV so it's gotta work for me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

CbusPaul said:


> I for one am incredibly excited to try the Taco Bell Drive-Thru Diet. It worked for the lady on TV so it's gotta work for me.


Just like Jared lost a million pounds by eating Subway sandwiches. It couldn't have anything to do with the fact that he was hiking his ass over to the Subway everyday instead of jumping in the car and driving to a fast food joint.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 22, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> CbusPaul said:
> 
> 
> > I for one am incredibly excited to try the Taco Bell Drive-Thru Diet. It worked for the lady on TV so it's gotta work for me.
> ...


And they fail to mention he never put things like cheese and mayo on his sandwiches, didn't get chips or cookies, and only drank water...

If you notice, there's a larger than normal "fine print" for the taco bell diet that says something like "This is not a low calorie food. Diet is based off of a 1200-1500 calorie diet and requires regular excercise."


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > CbusPaul said:
> ...


No, they mention it...in microprint that shows up as 1 pixel high text on your HDTV.


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2010)

CbusPaul said:


> I for one am incredibly excited to try the Taco Bell Drive-Thru Diet. It worked for the lady on TV so it's gotta work for me.


She's a robot sent from the future!!! WATCH OUT!!!

I've been "working out" with EA Active More Workouts for the Wii. It feels like I'm playing a game, but I'm feeling some muscle soreness. We'll see how it goes...it's only been two days.


----------



## klk (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats Jeb! Thats great!

I've lost 5 pounds since December, not from working out but from restricting my calorie intake. I've been bringing my lunch to work every day, which I think helps prevent me from overeating at lunch.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 1, 2010)

Time for the Feb 1st updates everyone!!!

I'm up to 148lbs. Not bad so far, gained ~13 pounds over the last 10 weeks. I've been really focusing on strength training over the last 3-4 weeks and are seeing my workout weights going up steadily. Not quite where I want to be yet, but I'm getting there. My goal is to get up to the ~160 range and have the strength to back it up. I'm hoping my schedule starts to open up this spring as I want to get back into Hapkedo (a version of tae kwan do) again. It will be good to balance the size/strength I'm working on now with flexibility, balance, and quickness.

My client is really starting to notice the changes (and she likes it). Hopefully this will improve client relations to the point that front lobby and head office meetings will become more frequent...


----------



## frazil (Feb 1, 2010)

I weighed 127 this morning. Down 3 lbs! I'm not doing anything special - just super stressed out. And I've been sick. But I'll take it!


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 1, 2010)

Been going to the gym 3-4 times a week now for the past few weeks and stopped the night time snacking... so far that has resulted in -3 lbs to 187. Not horrible... hoping to keep this up and be down to 180 by the end of the month.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 1, 2010)

I have stopped keeping track since my job situation has changed. I'm likely NOT riding the bike tour. I'm really stressed out b/c of work, but am in a maintain mode right now. Probably right around 190.


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm still doing the 6 week challenge with EA Active on Wii. I'm down another pound and my "normal" jeans have been fitting like "big" jeans.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Feb 1, 2010)

212.2


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 1, 2010)

csb said:


> I'm still doing the 6 week challenge with EA Active on Wii. I'm down another pound and my "normal" jeans have been fitting like "big" jeans.


I had to break out a couple pairs of my old jeans that were hiding in the back of my drawer because the saggy ass in my newer jeans made it look like I was wearing a loaded diaper. I'm going to head by the Old Navy after the gym tonight and see if they've got any deals on their jeans going on since I have to buy some new jeans. I'm definitely not going to complain though.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 1, 2010)

I seem to have dropped about 3 pounds to 182, but not much of a change. I have re-focused on my diet and am trying to reach a speed goal with my running, so I am hoping I will start dropping now.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 3, 2010)

Fudgey should appreciate this....

Anyone considering Super Colon Cleanse to make sure your system is cleaned out may want to wait and do it over a weekend. One problem with Atkins is the fiber you eat is way down while your meat/cheese is higher so you tend to get a bit stopped up. I definitely felt like there wasn't nearly enough coming out compared to what was going in. I checked some of the message boards and several people suggested Super Colon Cleanse so I stopped at the local hairy leg/armpit lesbian food store to grab a bottle after the gym the other night. First problem is that this stuff tastes like dirt. You're supposed to mix it water and chug it down but it doesn't dissolve in the water, it's just suspended, so it's really nasty trying to get it down. Now, it could be something I ate (it's funny how sensitive your stomach gets to carbs on this diet) but I was in the bathroom 5 times yesterday and then two more times last night at 1am and again 2:30am. I'm going to give it a day or three to make sure everything is settled back down and it wasn't just something I ate before I decide whether I'm going to give it another try. I will be interested to get on the scale this weekend and see how much more weight I've lost this weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 3, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> Fudgey should appreciate this....
> Anyone considering Super Colon Cleanse to make sure your system is cleaned out may want to wait and do it over a weekend. One problem with Atkins is the fiber you eat is way down while your meat/cheese is higher so you tend to get a bit stopped up. I definitely felt like there wasn't nearly enough coming out compared to what was going in. I checked some of the message boards and several people suggested Super Colon Cleanse so I stopped at the local hairy leg/armpit lesbian food store to grab a bottle after the gym the other night. First problem is that this stuff tastes like dirt. You're supposed to mix it water and chug it down but it doesn't dissolve in the water, it's just suspended, so it's really nasty trying to get it down. Now, it could be something I ate (it's funny how sensitive your stomach gets to carbs on this diet) but I was in the bathroom 5 times yesterday and then two more times last night at 1am and again 2:30am. I'm going to give it a day or three to make sure everything is settled back down and it wasn't just something I ate before I decide whether I'm going to give it another try. I will be interested to get on the scale this weekend and see how much more weight I've lost this weekend.


I have heard this is recommended for people on high meat/protein diets as there tends to be large amounts of undigested food that just builds-up. I've been tempted to try it just to say I've done it and survived...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 3, 2010)

^^

Never had a colonoscopy I take it? As part of the "prep" you have to take an entire *bottle* of this stuff.






Never stray more than 5 feet from the bathroom after downing an entire bottle of laxatives.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 3, 2010)

nope. nothing needin scoped in my colon.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 3, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ^^Never had a colonoscopy I take it? As part of the "prep" you have to take an entire *bottle* of this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just this one time when a guy was offering them in the back of his van....


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2010)

Haven't stepped on the scale. I've been eating like a cow. Work has been REALLY stressing me out. I almost popped the other day on the phone, and my boss just told me to go home rather than working another OT hour. I'm disgusted about the whole thing right now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2010)

I feel disgusting today. Ate wings and ribs and dip and lots of garbage last night. Probably no weight gain because I can't bring myself to eat anything this morning!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm feeling great today. A little sore, but in a good way. I did a "tri for the hell of it" yesterday. There is a group of folks at my gym that gets together most Sunday's and does a swim, bike and run just for fun. My wife is training for a triathlon, so she wanted to join them and I decided to do it just for the hell of it. So I did a 1/2 mile swim, hour long bike ride and 2.5 mile run yesterday afternoon. It was a lot of fun. It's been a while since I swam, probably since I did a sprint triathlon last fall. I much prefer being able to shower and dry off between the swim and the bike ride then having to transition straight to the bike while soaking wet like you do in a real race.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 8, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I'm feeling great today. A little sore, but in a good way. I did a "tri for the hell of it" yesterday. There is a group of folks at my gym that gets together most Sunday's and does a swim, bike and run just for fun. My wife is training for a triathlon, so she wanted to join them and I decided to do it just for the hell of it. So I did a 1/2 mile swim, hour long bike ride and 2.5 mile run yesterday afternoon. It was a lot of fun. It's been a while since I swam, probably since I did a sprint triathlon last fall. I much prefer being able to shower and dry off between the swim and the bike ride then having to transition straight to the bike while soaking wet like you do in a real race.


Yeah, I always wondered why they didn't do the swim last since it pretty much sucks to do anything requiring your feet when sopping wet. But I guess after running a marathon and biking 100+ miles, the chances of drowning during the swim would increase significantly.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 8, 2010)

Any weight loss I had last week was made up for yesterday with all the beer I drank! I guess I'll hit the gym every day this week to make up for it...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I'm feeling great today. A little sore, but in a good way. I did a "tri for the hell of it" yesterday. There is a group of folks at my gym that gets together most Sunday's and does a swim, bike and run just for fun. My wife is training for a triathlon, so she wanted to join them and I decided to do it just for the hell of it. So I did a 1/2 mile swim, hour long bike ride and 2.5 mile run yesterday afternoon. It was a lot of fun. It's been a while since I swam, probably since I did a sprint triathlon last fall. I much prefer being able to shower and dry off between the swim and the bike ride then having to transition straight to the bike while soaking wet like you do in a real race.


Nice! My wife has done a few tris. Sprints and the next level up. It's crazy to watch the serious folks, they basically have their feet out of their shoes and legs swung over ready to jump off the bike before it even stops moving.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Yeah, I always wondered why they didn't do the swim last since it pretty much sucks to do anything requiring your feet when sopping wet. But I guess after running a marathon and biking 100+ miles, the chances of drowning during the swim would increase significantly.


Yup, it's the safety thing. They figure the odds of you drowning go up significantly if you go into the swim tired.

There are several people at my gym that compete in triathlons regularly (some who have done the full ironman trithlon - they are crazy), they ask me fairly regularly why I won't sign up for more triathlons. My response is that I hate riding a bike while I'm wet. Sweating while on the bike is a lot different then jumping on the bike already dripping wet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, but doesn't the wind generated by the ride evaporate you pretty quick?

A tri is a great workout. I went on a few rides with the mrs. while she was training for them. Just for giggles one time after I rode about 30 miles I hopped off to do a 5 mile run. It was tough! My knees were pounding.

I'm so stir crazy by this point in the winter. I hiked both days this weekend. But it's too icy to bike, and my asthma blows up if I run when it's this cold and dry. And there's not even enough snow to snowshoe or x-country ski. :i_cry:


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 8, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Yeah, but doesn't the wind generated by the ride evaporate you pretty quick?


I'm a sweater, so I never dry off once I'm wet, but there is something very uncomfortable about starting out wet.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally actually broke down and joined the gym this weekend. Been riding a free trial month that expired, and now that I'm starting to get used to going every morning I think my chances of keeping up with this has greatly improved.

I've stalled out at the 148 mark. My updated goal is to get up to 160 by May 1. The initial few pounds came quickly, but as time goes by the weight gain seems to have slowed. Time to adjust my diet again.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 8, 2010)

TREADMILL IS FINALLY FIXED.

Now I have to actually use it. Still stuck at 185.

VT - same here. I usually have eating remorse after I gorge myself, I too fell prey to the temptation of wings and beer.

RW - that's pretty cool on the tri!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish I could swim worth a damn, so I could try at least one of the short triathlons. I've done the bike portion of several Olympic-length tri's on teams before, but never the whole thing. (I know how to swim, but my technique has gotten so bad as an adult that I just can't swim very far or fast, and of course I never practice)

I hit my speed goal in running this past week - 1.5 miles in under 11:44. It's amazing what you can do when you try. I always assumed I was just a slow runner, but with a little motivation, I am now running much faster than I was before, and so far none the worse for wear. Maybe I can hit the next level (9:30) before I have to do it for real.

But still no appreciable weight loss.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2010)

I had to break down and go with a gym also this past weekend, I cant ever seem to get to run after work anymore due to work, then rushing to a kid activity, homework, etc, so lunch is about the only free time I have, so I got a $20/month gym membership from golds gym and worked it out with my boss to take a little longer lunch and stay late so I could get some exercise in.....

I hate to do it cause I hate treadmills, but for my size 230 lbs I would have to buy a really good running treadmill and dont want to sink $3500 bucks on a good one that will hold up...

I must be looking a little more porky lately cause my wife was very encouraging of the expenditure


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2010)

30 minutes on the bike on the indoor trainer today during lunch. _Bicycling Magazine's _calculator says I burned 431.87 calories. Damn I'm out of shape!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> 30 minutes on the bike on the indoor trainer today during lunch. _Bicycling Magazine's _calculator says I burned 431.87 calories. Damn I'm out of shape!


That's about right. I spent 34 minutes (30 minute Random program, 2 minute warm up, and 2 minute cool down) on my Lifecycle today and burned 427 cals.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

3 straight days on the treadmill, 5 miles each, machine said I burned over 1000 calories but I dont know how accurate those things are.....

sadly the gym i joined is short on "eye candy"


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> 3 straight days on the treadmill, 5 miles each, machine said I burned over 1000 calories but I dont know how accurate those things are.....
> sadly the gym i joined is short on "eye candy"


I've been told those calorie counters on the gym equipment aren't very accurate.

If you think your gym is short on eye candy you should check out my gym. The YMCA. There's nothing like seeing a bunch of men and women in there 80's working up a sweat. Yee haw!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

when i lived out in paulding county we joined the ymca out there, the wife actually worked there part time doing nutrition stuff, but it was actually pretty nice, in terms of the eye candy

i joined the golds gym off EW Connector near Powder Springs Road, which isnt exactly the nicest area in the world... but its close to work so that all that matters...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2010)

We've got plenty at ours. I wish my wife could sneak me into the women's locker room at times.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> We've got plenty at ours. I wish my wife could sneak me into the women's locker room at times.


I'm afraid of what I might see in the women's locker room at my gym if the men's locker room is any indication. At what age does it become appropriate to loiter in a locker room nude? 65? 75? 85? And for many men at that age I realize there is not a lot of reason to use the hair dryer for what's left of the hair on your head, but that should not give you a reason to experiment with using it to dry hair in other places on your body. Some things just can't be unseen, and I will never touch the hair dryers in a locker room.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2010)

There's a big sign outside the locker room at our gym about etiquette and one of the items is about minimizing naked time.

I swing by the house after work, change, go to the gym, then come home and shower. My junk never sees the light of day.

My things that can't be unseen moment came at our last gym. I was shooting the breeze with a couple of random guys while changing. They were having a spirited conversation, and this one guy decided to get on his soap box and go on a long winded, animated monologue. He was of course completely naked at the time. With all the arm waving and gesturing, it made uh, other stuff wave and bounce around too. uke:


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I swing by the house after work, change, go to the gym, then come home and shower. My junk never sees the light of day.


changing, showering, getting naked, etc. in the locker room doesn't bother me. It's the old guys that seem to spend half an hour in there in the buff for no good reason. Maybe there are hiding from their wives or something, but they sure aren't shy about letting it all hang out.


----------



## frazil (Feb 14, 2010)

126! - thanks to a 4-day intestinal flu which I'm just getting over. :thumbs: Probably isn't going to last long though since now that I'm feeling better I'm _starving_!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not losing much weight but I am getting considerably faster now at running. Just hit an all-family 5th place today at a President's day fun run - I got 5th place for the adult men, my wife got 5th for the adult women, and my daughter got 5th for the female youth. Of course, there wasn't all that much competition, but 5k in 22:51 .... that's way faster than I have run before. It's nice to walk away with three sets of prizes, too (T-shirts and Subway footlong gift certificates :dunno: )


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Dleg said:


> I'm not losing much weight but I am getting considerably faster now at running. Just hit an all-family 5th place today at a President's day fun run - I got 5th place for the adult men, my wife got 5th for the adult women, and my daughter got 5th for the female youth. Of course, there wasn't all that much competition, but 5k in 22:51 .... that's way faster than I have run before. It's nice to walk away with three sets of prizes, too (T-shirts and Subway footlong gift certificates :dunno: )



That's pretty cool, nice job!

I can only picture myself running one of those. It brings me back to an episode of "King of Queens" where Doug goes to run in some race, he's barely started the thing, and they show him passed out, arms and legs sprawled laying on the curb.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

I have found that the only way I lose weight these days is when I just do cardio (biking) for a few weeks. It means that I am losing muscle mass. I actually lose weight, but I look fatter in the mirror.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

Dleg said:


> I'm not losing much weight but I am getting considerably faster now at running. Just hit an all-family 5th place today at a President's day fun run - I got 5th place for the adult men, my wife got 5th for the adult women, and my daughter got 5th for the female youth. Of course, there wasn't all that much competition, but 5k in 22:51 .... that's way faster than I have run before. It's nice to walk away with three sets of prizes, too (T-shirts and Subway footlong gift certificates :dunno: )


congrats dude thats pretty good! I used to be a distance runner in high school, but now I'm happy when I go jogging and can do 3 miles in 30 minutes!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 15, 2010)

My wife and a couple of her friends are running a half marathon this spring, and are trying to talk me into it. That's a doable distance for me, but the timing is not so good. The cold dry air kills my asthma. I'm wheezing within a half mile even after 2 puffs on the old inhaler. Maybe something later in the year where training will be easier for me.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got back from my first attempt at actual swimming in about 15 years. Now I fully understand why that event is first in triathalons. I am freakin dead tired now!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2010)

I ran a 10k last night after work in under 45 minutes and I'm feeling great today. I'm pretty pumped about that,. I'm training for a 15k race for the middle of next month and my goal time is 1:10. My recent training runs haven't been so successful. I strained a calf muscle about a month ago on a nine mile run and it felt like it was taking forever to heal. There were a few instances in the past few weeks where I couldn't even do two miles at any decent pace before it started bothering me so running for a decent distance at speed last night and feeling good today is a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ dude that's awesome.

I did 3 miles on the treadmill this morning at 6mph pace again... then hit the weight room for about 30 minutes. I'm looking for some good workouts on menshealth.com to try and mix things up. Still at 187 though.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are a couple websites I found very helpful with building a weight-training workout routine:

http://www.exrx.net/Exercise.html &lt;--- there are several links along the left side of the page that have a complete listing of each muscle and which lifts can be done to strengthen it (both combination lifts and isolation lifts). Most of the lifts have a small animated .gif image showing proper technique for performing the lift. There are also links to help develop workout routines, maintaining a good workout log, as well as a breakdown of the mechanics for each joint and how to maximize the effectiveness of your lifts.

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/main.html &lt;--- several established workout routines as well as guidance for building the right routine for what you're goals are (mass building, core strength, weight loss, etc). These routines vary significantly with hours/day, days/week, reps, weight, frequency of each lift (ie. 3sets of 10 reps, twice a week).

I managed to build a rather extensive routine for mass-building as follows:

Everyday: 5-10 minute warm up (stationary bike, elliptical, treadmill)

Monday &amp; Thursday: Chest &amp; Back

Tuesday &amp; Friday: Biceps, triceps, &amp; shoulders

Wednesday &amp; Saturday: Legs (quads, hamstrings, calves, glutes) &amp; forearms

Sunday: off

Then work the core (abs, obliques, low back) 3 days per week.

This workout is done for about an hour per day first thing in the morning. After I'm done, I'll drink a large glass of juice (apple &amp; grape) mixed with some powder Creatine. I track my workout on a small (4"x6") lined day-planner. I will document which lifts were done, the weight used, and the sets &amp; reps for each.

I attached a spreadsheet of most of the lifts I do for reference.

Been doing this gym workout for ~2 months now and when combined with the change in diet after Thanksgiving I have managed to put on ~15lbs.

Workout.xls


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 17, 2010)

> I ran a 10k last night after work in under 45 minutes and I'm feeling great today. I'm pretty pumped about that,.


Nice! Great job.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I ran a 10k last night after work in under 45 minutes and I'm feeling great today. I'm pretty pumped about that,. I'm training for a 15k race for the middle of next month and my goal time is 1:10. My recent training runs haven't been so successful. I strained a calf muscle about a month ago on a nine mile run and it felt like it was taking forever to heal. There were a few instances in the past few weeks where I couldn't even do two miles at any decent pace before it started bothering me so running for a decent distance at speed last night and feeling good today is a huge step in the right direction.


That's FAST. Faster than my 5k time, and for twice the distance. Very impressive!


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 24, 2010)

I've discovered the most effective new diet EVER!!! It's called the "Bad Chicken Salad Diet" and it helped me lose 8 pounds overnight.

Start the day with a sensible breakfast followed by some questionable chicken salad for lunch. The exercise portion of the diet is simple and the diet provides plenty of motivation to get you going. Shortly after eating your chicken salad, start doing your toilet squats...sit down on the toilet, stand up, and repeat every 15-20 minutes or as needed. After a few squats, you can get in a good ab workout. It's similar to the squats except now you need to ramp it up and squat all the way to the floor until your forehead is resting on the toilet seat and then wretch up everything you've eaten over the last several days 2 or 3 times. The best part is that you feel so worn out that you aren't even hungry for dinner.

I'm thinking about doing my own infomercial.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> I've discovered the most effective new diet EVER!!! It's called the "Bad Chicken Salad Diet" and it helped me lose 8 pounds overnight.
> Start the day with a sensible breakfast followed by some questionable chicken salad for lunch. The exercise portion of the diet is simple and the diet provides plenty of motivation to get you going. Shortly after eating your chicken salad, start doing your toilet squats...sit down on the toilet, stand up, and repeat every 15-20 minutes or as needed. After a few squats, you can get in a good ab workout. It's similar to the squats except now you need to ramp it up and squat all the way to the floor until your forehead is resting on the toilet seat and then wretch up everything you've eaten over the last several days 2 or 3 times. The best part is that you feel so worn out that you aren't even hungry for dinner.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing my own infomercial.


#1 reason I don't eat chicken salad...you just never know.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have to say this breastfeeding diet is great. I eat pretty much anything I want, don't really excercise and I still lose weight. Down 12 lbs from prepregnancy weight. although it's going to suck when I stop cuz then u have actually start watching what i eat.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 24, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> I have to say this breastfeeding diet is great. I eat pretty much anything I want, don't really excercise and I still lose weight. Down 12 lbs from prepregnancy weight. although it's going to suck when I stop cuz then u have actually start watching what i eat.


My wife and I really enjoyed the breastfeeding diet as well. She lost weight the same way, plus I enjoyed the larger twins.

Unfortunately her diet had started shortly after getting pregnant. She actually lost 20 pounds in the first 3 months, due to severe morning sickness (hyper-emisys I think). She had to go to the ER 3 seperate times due to dehydration. I think she was back up to pre-pregnancy weight by the 6th month.

Because of the pregnancy diet, she won't ever participate in the breastfeeding diet again.


----------



## Fudgey (Feb 24, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like the biggest loser around here. I can't pass the PE and I have a shitty job. :bawling:


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 24, 2010)

Fudgey said:


> Sometimes I feel like the biggest loser around here. I can't pass the PE and I have a shitty job. :bawling:


No girlfriend either


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2010)

Still in diet mode. Just ate two fat free hot dogs on wheat buns for lunch. Dinner last night was a head of broccoli. The hunger pangs of missing the "fifth meal" are killing me. It's so hard to finish a meal, still feel hungry, and not immediately look for something else.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Supe said:


> Still in diet mode. Just ate two fat free hot dogs on wheat buns for lunch. Dinner last night was a head of broccoli. The hunger pangs of missing the "fifth meal" are killing me. It's so hard to finish a meal, still feel hungry, and not immediately look for something else.


fat free hotdogs...heads of broccoli as the main entree...you are a very strong willed person


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2010)

He sure is, because I have had turkey dogs in the past and they are vomitnasty.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 24, 2010)

I like hot dogs, but my wife won't let me eat them.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> He sure is, because I have had turkey dogs in the past and they are vomitnasty.



The key is to mask the taste entirely with condiments!

Honestly, the Ball Park ones aren't that bad, but you will never get rid of the rubbery texture, so I just pop them in the microwave.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 24, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> I've discovered the most effective new diet EVER!!! It's called the "Bad Chicken Salad Diet" and it helped me lose 8 pounds overnight.
> Start the day with a sensible breakfast followed by some questionable chicken salad for lunch. The exercise portion of the diet is simple and the diet provides plenty of motivation to get you going. Shortly after eating your chicken salad, start doing your toilet squats...sit down on the toilet, stand up, and repeat every 15-20 minutes or as needed. After a few squats, you can get in a good ab workout. It's similar to the squats except now you need to ramp it up and squat all the way to the floor until your forehead is resting on the toilet seat and then wretch up everything you've eaten over the last several days 2 or 3 times. The best part is that you feel so worn out that you aren't even hungry for dinner.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing my own infomercial.


I hoped you flushed between the squat thrusts and the ab workouts.


----------



## Supe (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I have managed to put ON weight since the start of this contest, and an sitting at a tubby 204 lbs as of last night. The stress/anxiety lately has been causing me to eat and eat and eat, but I believe I have pulled in the reigns.

I have now been to the gym for 2 consecutive nights, so I'm over the hurdle. I will be going at least 5 nights a week, and won't get off the ellipse or treadmill until the calorie counter hits at least 300. I don't buy its accuracy, but it's an indicator of the minimum I feel I need to work out in the evenings, and was my go-to number when I lost all the weight the first time.

I have given up the Ribwich. This may be the hardest part of all.

I have cut out ALL soda. Diet Lipton Green Tea, Crystal Light, or water. That's it.

No more crappy breakfasts. I have done away with the sausage biscuits, microwave breakfast pizzas, and ribwiches. I have been getting up early to make a wrap using veggies and Egg Beaters.

Lunches have been cut way back. I bring my own as often as possible. No more vending machine ribwich and cheeseburger combos, no more cheesburger/hot dog plates off the Roach Coach. What I have found worked for me in the past is to not mind what meat I'm eating, whether it be red meat, pork, etc. The key was keeping lunches simple and moderately portioned, and not trying to cram in a second lunch into that 1/2 hour window because I was still hungry and didn't give it time to digest, and I have adopted that policy again. If I'm still hungry, I'll drink a bottle of something.

Crystal light hard candies - When you have something that tastes decent to suck on, you don't feel as hungry or crave any sugar.

MIAF dinners have been removed. No more mac and cheese, no more dumplings, no more Chinese buffet on the weekend. I have a snack when I get home from work (usually some imitation crab meat or something small), and I find when I eat dinner after working out, I feel full faster.

Hopefully it will all come off again, and if I keep my portion sizes down, it will stay off.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

Supe said:


> Crystal light hard candies - When you have something that tastes decent to suck on, you don't feel as hungry or crave any sugar.


I buy Stride gum by the case at CostCo, and it keeps me from eating between meals. I can chew a piece for 8+ hours, and unlike other gums, the flavor is usually still detectable after all that time.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Crystal light hard candies - When you have something that tastes decent to suck on, you don't feel as hungry or crave any sugar.
> ...


Hopefully you don't go that long between meals!

I like Orbit gum better than Stride, but I typically chew a piece for about an hour to an hour and a half, so that might make a difference.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm at 208, thanks to dealing with the Great Epizootics for the past week.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Hopefully you don't go that long between meals!
> I like Orbit gum better than Stride, but I typically chew a piece for about an hour to an hour and a half, so that might make a difference.


I have before, but not on a regular basis.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2010)

> When you have something that tastes decent to suck on, you don't feel as hungry


Words to live by right there.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> > When you have something that tastes decent to suck on, you don't feel as hungry
> 
> 
> Words to live by right there.


I think all young, hot women should turn to sucking on things as appetite suppressants rather than binging and purging.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 25, 2010)

Supe said:


> If I'm still hungry, I'll drink a bottle of something.


I suggest a bottle of Old Crow, or maybe some Jeremiah Weed.

I'm *still* at 187, even with 3-4 days a week at the gym and no snacking after dinner (and eating smaller portions!)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> I suggest a bottle of Old Crow, or maybe some Jeremiah Weed.
> I'm *still* at 187, even with 3-4 days a week at the gym and no snacking after dinner (and eating smaller portions!)


What do you do at the gym?


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 25, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> What do you do at the gym?


I usually do 30 minutes of cardio (Bike/Spinner, Treadmill, Elliptical, Endless Stairs (the worst!) etc.), followed by 30-45 minutes in the weight room. Right now my weight room routine is from Men's Health, and its kind of like a cardio visit to the weight room where I don't rest much inbetween sets. The routine is as follows:

1 set of each (no rest inbetween): Bench (3-5 reps), Deadlift (3-5 reps), Reverse Lunge (8 reps each leg), Diagonal Lift&amp;Press (5 reps each side)

Then do 1 Set of Bench followed by 1 set of Deadlift, rest 60 sec. Repeat 3 times. Then 1 set lunge, 1 set Diagonal L&amp;P, rest 60 sec, repeat 3 times.

The point is to build full body strength quickly in a compressed amount of time (because I usually do this at lunch or before work and don't have that much time).

So I'm most likely building muscle and shedding fat which is keeping me at the same overall weight... but my pants aren't any looser around the waistline so its a little disheartening. It's only been 6 weeks though, so I'm not ready to give up just yet.

I mix it up a bit by swimming or running a 3 mile loop if I'm a little sore from the gym...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

Have you noticed any difference in your appearance? Do you look skinnier/more buff in the mirror? I think you are just adding muscle that is offsetting the weight loss from burning fat. You may want to try just doing cardio for an hour instead of breaking it up between cardio and weights.

I know that I haven't lost much weight at all in the last year or so, but I look completely different and my clothes fit differently because of the muscle mass I have added.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 25, 2010)

Throw manmakers into your workout every now and again. http://www.gymjones.com/schedule.php?date=20051123 scroll down to see description of the exercise. I do them 10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 (10 reps-rest, 9 reps-rest …)and the first time I did them with 10 lb dumbbells it took me 30 minutes to complete and I was spent.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh man am I ever full. I just ate a massive slice of birthday cake. It was so so tasty.

How are the diets coming along everyone? I think I'll go get some ice cream now.

:17:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

akwooly said:


> Throw manmakers into your workout every now and again. http://www.gymjones.com/schedule.php?date=20051123 scroll down to see description of the exercise. I do them 10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 (10 reps-rest, 9 reps-rest …)and the first time I did them with 10 lb dumbbells it took me 30 minutes to complete and I was spent.


It's burpees with dumbbells. I did some burpees after a P90X "rest week" workout. I smoked the guys that had been doing some program that included burpees. I think the exercise that day was 10 squats, 10 pushups, 10 squats, 10 burpees repeated 3 times.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 25, 2010)

akwooly said:


> Throw manmakers into your workout every now and again. http://www.gymjones.com/schedule.php?date=20051123 scroll down to see description of the exercise. I do them 10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 (10 reps-rest, 9 reps-rest …)and the first time I did them with 10 lb dumbbells it took me 30 minutes to complete and I was spent.


I used to do the opposite of this. You start with 1 rep, wait 1 second, 2 reps, rest 2 seconds, 3 reps, 3 second... all the way up to 10. By the time you hit 6 or 7 you're dying.


----------



## Supe (Feb 25, 2010)

This diet is giving me, um, gurgling sensations down south. I've been crop dusting all day.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 25, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I used to do the opposite of this. You start with 1 rep, wait 1 second, 2 reps, rest 2 seconds, 3 reps, 3 second... all the way up to 10. By the time you hit 6 or 7 you're dying.


That is similar to the way I do breathing ladders with a KB swing. 1 rep, 1 breath, 2 reps, 2 breaths, 3 reps, 3 breaths all the way up to 20 and then back down to 1.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I used to do the opposite of this. You start with 1 rep, wait 1 second, 2 reps, rest 2 seconds, 3 reps, 3 second... all the way up to 10. By the time you hit 6 or 7 you're dying.


That sounds like an exercise routine I've been meaning to try. You start at minute 1 and do 1 pushup, then you add 1 pushup every minute until you can't complete any more reps within a minute. I just wonder how far I could make it.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 1, 2010)

The scale read 185 this morning! :multiplespotting:

And as a reality check, now I am officially back to where I was when I signed up for this contest. :brickwall:


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> The scale read 185 this morning! :multiplespotting:
> And as a reality check, now I am officially back to where I was when I signed up for this contest. :brickwall:



You're still ahead of me! I only dropped a pound last week putting me at least 3 pounds over my starting weight. :smileyballs:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2010)

Off to the gym in a few minutes. Time for fun on the stationary bike.


----------



## Supe (Mar 2, 2010)

I've started spacing out my meals now, and I definitely feel full quicker. I eat an egg beaters wrap for breakfast, something small around 10:30 (today I have some whole wheat pasta with some sauce), a small lunch (turkey sandwich on wheat), and then I don't feel that hungry around dinner. I also try to eat when I get back from the gym and the metabolism is at full force.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 2, 2010)

I ran 8 miles in 57'48" last night. What I am most pleased about is that I ran the same 4 mile loop twice and my split times for each were only 11 seconds apart, meaning I'm keeping a pretty consistent pace.

And yes, I hurt today.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I ran 8 miles in 57'48" last night. What I am most pleased about is that I ran the same 4 mile loop twice and my split times for each were only 11 seconds apart, meaning I'm keeping a pretty consistent pace.
> And yes, I hurt today.


Damn! That's pretty f'n impressive!

I am getting ready for the racing/touring season. I signed up for the Tour de Cure in May, a ride from San Antonio to Austin. (Let me know if you want to sponsor me or donate to a worthy cause... diabetes is a crappy disease!)

I'm also thinking of doing this crazy race up in Dallas in May. I want to do it just for the free helmet. http://www.warriordash.com/

So its time to up the ante and get into better shape! The gym won't cut it anymore, I need to get in the saddle and put some miles in.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 7, 2010)

Got in the saddle for two rides this weekend and felt great. Even better, the scale said 184 this morning. finally, actual weight loss since the competition began!


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats man! I'll do a weigh in this Friday. Didn't want to get on the scale early for fear of further disappointment, i.e weight GAIN when I thought I should be losing.

Also, I think I strained my left pec doing flys a few days ago, as it still hurts when I outstretch my arm.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 8, 2010)

Supe said:


> Congrats man! I'll do a weigh in this Friday. Didn't want to get on the scale early for fear of further disappointment, i.e weight GAIN when I thought I should be losing.
> 
> Also, I think I strained my left pec doing flys a few days ago, as it still hurts when I outstretch my arm.


I know the feeling! You got this one though dude, you'll be under weight with all the work you're puttin in.

I was planning on hitting the gym at lunch today but just had a lunch meeting called. Shitake! Guess I'll have to do it after I put the kids to bed.


----------



## CbusPaul (Mar 8, 2010)

I was at 190.2 at the dreaded weight watchers meeting last night. 55.6 lbs since Sept. 13. Slow going lately though which makes motivation very tough to maintain.


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats man! I'll do a weigh in this Friday. Didn't want to get on the scale early for fear of further disappointment, i.e weight GAIN when I thought I should be losing.
> ...



The tough part is that MIAF has taken on a second job, so I've already lost three days in a row of gym going due to babysitting. I now have no choice but to pay each day at the gym to stick junior in the daycare while I'm there.

I also forgot how easy it is for me to put muscle on. Only mild lifting, and within two weeks a noticeable difference in terms of definition and capability.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm down to 185 due to my stress level and watching what I eat.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome FL Buff!

183 this morning for me... the official delta is now -2! I'm moving to 7 days a week working out, either on a bike ride, run or in the weight room.

Mrs. MG is liking the outcome so far!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 9, 2010)

losers


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2010)

Man, I hopped on the scale last night, and I managed to GAIN another pound and a half. I don't get it, I've probably cut my calorie intake in half, don't drink sugary drinks, have been exercising at least 5 days a week, eating earlier in the day, and I'm still gaining. Definitely a big blow to the motivation factor


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 10, 2010)

ahh man i'm sorry i know how it goes! Are you putting on mostly muscle? Maybe just need to focus on cadio?


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> ahh man i'm sorry i know how it goes! Are you putting on mostly muscle? Maybe just need to focus on cadio?


Very light muscle coupled with cardio. Not enough to where I should be gaining any substantial mass.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 10, 2010)

Supe said:


> MechGuy said:
> 
> 
> > ahh man i'm sorry i know how it goes! Are you putting on mostly muscle? Maybe just need to focus on cadio?
> ...


That's strange...but I know the feeling, I've been there! Had the same feeling and loss of motivation. Just stick with it... the weight will come off if you do.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Supe said:


> Man, I hopped on the scale last night, and I managed to GAIN another pound and a half. I don't get it, I've probably cut my calorie intake in half, don't drink sugary drinks, have been exercising at least 5 days a week, eating earlier in the day, and I'm still gaining. Definitely a big blow to the motivation factor


it may not be possible to do, but if you are working out at night, try switching to a morning workout.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 10, 2010)

Supe said:


> Man, I hopped on the scale last night, and I managed to GAIN another pound and a half. I don't get it, I've probably cut my calorie intake in half, don't drink sugary drinks, have been exercising at least 5 days a week, eating earlier in the day, and I'm still gaining. Definitely a big blow to the motivation factor


Don't get discouraged. Stick with it. Weight loss is not instantaneous. I've found that it seems to take a while for things to get going, but once it does you will really see a substantial difference.

Keep active. Even on off days try to squeeze in a little activity. Since the weather has gotten warmer I've been going for walks during my lunch break in addition to my usual evening workouts.

Keep an eye on your portion control. Know how much a "single serving" is for everything you eat. It sounds like you've made some good changes in your diet, just be sure that you know what a single serving looks like. I started measuring it out at first, and I was pretty amazed (disappointed) at how small a single serving was in most cases. I also found that I can eat pretty much anything I want, I just can't eat to much of it. Cake, pizza, french fires, you name it, it's still on my menu, I just eat in moderation.

Try not to let yourself get ravenously hungry between meals either. If you feel like you're starving when you sit down to eat, you'll eat to quickly and to much. I try to keep a piece of fruit nearby at all times as a snack just in case I start to feel really hungry. An apple, orange, banana, raisins, etc. are easy to keep around somewhere b/c they don't require constant refrigeration.

Another helpful tip, for everyone reading this, when you go out to eat a meal, eat half of the portion they bring you. 99% of the restaurants you visit bring out a meal that is the equivalent to 2-3 times what you should eat in a single meal. I've gotten in the habit of pretty much splitting my meals out in half and taking what's left home with me. I can't remember the last time I left a restaurant without a doggy bag.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 10, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Another helpful tip, for everyone reading this, when you go out to eat a meal, eat half of the portion they bring you. 99% of the restaurants you visit bring out a meal that is the equivalent to 2-3 times what you should eat in a single meal. I've gotten in the habit of pretty much splitting my meals out in half and taking what's left home with me. I can't remember the last time I left a restaurant without a doggy bag.


This is a great tip, but unfortunately I have a hard time doing this. I need to start splitting the meals as soon as I get my plate instead of eating and then splitting it up. I'm very bad about eating everything on my plate, no matter how much food it is. My mother-in-law thinks I need to eat about 3x more than I really do need to eat, so she has learned to just serve me that much food because she knows I finish my plate, but I never ask for seconds.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 10, 2010)

> Another helpful tip, for everyone reading this, when you go out to eat a meal, eat half of the portion they bring you.


Other than when I'm on vacation and have to eat dinner out by default, or when invited to someone's birthday party or whatever, I have not voluntarily gone out for dinner in about 4 years. It's expensive and fattening.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 10, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Another helpful tip, for everyone reading this, when you go out to eat a meal, eat half of the portion they bring you. 99% of the restaurants you visit bring out a meal that is the equivalent to 2-3 times what you should eat in a single meal. I've gotten in the habit of pretty much splitting my meals out in half and taking what's left home with me. I can't remember the last time I left a restaurant without a doggy bag.
> ...


you definitely need to make the conscious decision before you start eating not to eat the whole meal. At restaurants I will mental split the meal in two (sometimes, depending on what I'm eating I'll physically set aside half of it) and I will not go past my imaginary halfway point.

At home we started eating off smaller plates. I'm not kidding, it helps a lot. Something about a lot of empty space on your plate makes the meal feel smaller. It helps with that feeling of "having to clean your plate" and helps to slow you down when eating. If you finish what's on your small plate and you are still hungry you can go back and get (a little) more food. Usually, I'll sit and wait a few minutes after finishing my plate just to make sure I am really still hungry.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 10, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> > Another helpful tip, for everyone reading this, when you go out to eat a meal, eat half of the portion they bring you.
> 
> 
> Other than when I'm on vacation and have to eat dinner out by default, or when invited to someone's birthday party or whatever, I have not voluntarily gone out for dinner in about 4 years. It's expensive and fattening.


Normal people go out to eat every once in a while, so this advice is geared towards them. If you didn't spend so much money on shoes you'd have more to have an occasional meal out here or there.


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I hopped on the scale last night, and I managed to GAIN another pound and a half. I don't get it, I've probably cut my calorie intake in half, don't drink sugary drinks, have been exercising at least 5 days a week, eating earlier in the day, and I'm still gaining. Definitely a big blow to the motivation factor
> ...



I'd like to, I'm just not sure that I have enough time between the time I have to leave for work, and the time the gym opens.

The disheartening part is that I'm not doing anything any differently from when I lost the huge amount of weight the first time. And the fact that I put ON weight is what baffles me.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 10, 2010)

One other bit of advice (and it's probably already posted), is throw away your scale or at least use it very minimally (once or twice a month). IMO, it's such a bad way to track your progress as it only attempts to put a quantity on your health. Are you feeling better? More energy during the day? How do your clothes fit compared the last time your wore that outfit?

I know it's easier to track something quantifiable, but I've found the quantities themselves serve as such a demodivational tool if they aren't what you hope/expect for.

I've found that I've basically stalled at the 150 mark for the last month or so, but I feel alot better than a month ago. I have more energy to play with the kiddos after work and don't feel like I have to sit down on the couch right after work to "recover." I've found that I'm not getting that early afternoon (post-lunch) drowsy feeling anymore either. And finally, I'm actually getting ready to pit through my wardrobe and eliminate a ton of clothes that are too small (that were baggy as little as 4 monthes ago). So despite the fact I haven't gained any more weight toward my goal, I feel the other "gains" are so much more valuable.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 10, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> One other bit of advice (and it's probably already posted), is throw away your scale or at least use it very minimally (once or twice a month). IMO, it's such a bad way to track your progress as it only attempts to put a quantity on your health. Are you feeling better? More energy during the day? How do your clothes fit compared the last time your wore that outfit?
> I know it's easier to track something quantifiable, but I've found the quantities themselves serve as such a demodivational tool if they aren't what you hope/expect for.
> 
> I've found that I've basically stalled at the 150 mark for the last month or so, but I feel alot better than a month ago. I have more energy to play with the kiddos after work and don't feel like I have to sit down on the couch right after work to "recover." I've found that I'm not getting that early afternoon (post-lunch) drowsy feeling anymore either. And finally, I'm actually getting ready to pit through my wardrobe and eliminate a ton of clothes that are too small (that were baggy as little as 4 monthes ago). So despite the fact I haven't gained any more weight toward my goal, I feel the other "gains" are so much more valuable.


I think a scale can be a valuable tool, if used correctly.

Don't weigh yourself daily. Don't weigh yourself multiple times a day.

Do track your long term results though.

Since weight loss (or gain) is a slow gradual process it can be difficult to notice results based purely off how you feel on a given day. Also, since weight loss (or gain) is a gradual process sometimes you don't notice the change in yourself much. Other people (especially people who don't see you on a day to day basis) are more likely to notice. I've had a lot of people tell me I've lost a lot of weight, I don't notice it as much, b/c I've seen myself every single day, so the change is a very gradual one, and to me, I look the same everyday.

Honestly, the only way I really can tell there is a difference in me today as opposed to three years ago are the quantifiable differences, primarily my weight and my race times. I know I weigh less b/c I measured myself back then. I know I can run faster and farther b/c I have my race times from three years ago to compare to.

I'd advise to weigh yourself no more than once a week and weigh yourself at the same time of day each time.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 10, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I think a scale can be a valuable tool, if used correctly. Don't weigh yourself daily. Don't weigh yourself multiple times a day.
> 
> Do track your long term results though.
> 
> I'd advise to weigh yourself no more than once a week and weigh yourself at the same time of day each time.


I agree with this. If you do weigh yourself, do so at regular intervals and under the same conditions. For example, I workout at the gym at the same time every morning (6:30a-7:30a), come home and drink a glass of juice. Then as the shower is warming up, I'll pull the scale out and weigh myself then. Because I am wearing the same thing at the same time of day each time I weigh myself, I can then track how I am truly gaining (or losing) weight and also how fluctuations in my routine on the previous day effect things (late vs early dinner, what I ate, how much I ate, etc) and can use that info to adjust my routine accordingly. The important thing to remember is if you do adjust your routinte, to not make MAJOR adjustments in short periods of time due to minor fluctuations in routine (such as skipping dinner for a week because you weigh half a pound more than you wanted).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 10, 2010)

When I was in major weight loss mode, I would weigh myself every day, but I wouldn't update my stats until I had dropped 5 lbs and kept it off for several straight days. My weight could fluctuate 2-3 lbs depending on how much I had eaten or how big a crap I took that day, so I didn't put much though behind individual weigh-ins.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 10, 2010)

Supe said:


> I've probably cut my calorie intake in half


Also, make sure you're not cutting out too many calories. If you eat too many you put on weight. If you eat too few your body thinks you'ree starving and holds on to everything you eat and you put on weight. Big thing is to eat enough but make sure it's the right stuff.


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I've probably cut my calorie intake in half
> ...


Definitely not the case. I'm by no means a calorie counter, all my previous weight was lost with the reduction of carbohydrates and sugar. The reduction in calories this time is from the same, in addition to portion control. By no means do I feel starving at any point during the day.


----------



## ElCid03 (Mar 10, 2010)

^My suggestion: more sexual exploits with MIAF to burn extra calories.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> ^My suggestion: more sexual exploits with MIAF to burn extra calories.



I've actually been so bummed out by how much I weigh these days, that most of my sexual exploits have been curtailed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2010)

^ Good practice for when you're married!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm still fat.

But, I have to say, 2 intestinal bugs the kids have brought home over the last couple months have kept me honest.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 15, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I ran a 10k last night after work in under 45 minutes and I'm feeling great today. I'm pretty pumped about that,. I'm training for a 15k race for the middle of next month and my goal time is 1:10. My recent training runs haven't been so successful. I strained a calf muscle about a month ago on a nine mile run and it felt like it was taking forever to heal. There were a few instances in the past few weeks where I couldn't even do two miles at any decent pace before it started bothering me so running for a decent distance at speed last night and feeling good today is a huge step in the right direction.


ran the 15k race that I had been training for over the weekend. Finished in 1:07:45


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats!

I used Saturday as my cheat day and practically cleaned out the Chinese Buffet. I ran from the car to the toilet in about 2.5 seconds flat, including the time it took to unlock the door.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 15, 2010)

Supe said:


> I ran from the car to the toilet in about 2.5 seconds flat, including the time it took to unlock the door.


but was that fast enough? 

Is it wrong of me to be excited that I beat Bill Rodgers? The man is 62 years old.


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

It was fast enough. Barely. Sounded like a pudding grenade went off in that bowl though. I probably shouldn't have started the meal off with about 20 fried dumplings and sushi.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 15, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I ran a 10k last night after work in under 45 minutes and I'm feeling great today. I'm pretty pumped about that,. I'm training for a 15k race for the middle of next month and my goal time is 1:10. My recent training runs haven't been so successful. I strained a calf muscle about a month ago on a nine mile run and it felt like it was taking forever to heal. There were a few instances in the past few weeks where I couldn't even do two miles at any decent pace before it started bothering me so running for a decent distance at speed last night and feeling good today is a huge step in the right direction.
> ...


Very well done!

I can't seem to repeat my speed on the 5k a few weeks ago. My hips started hurting after a few more runs ldtimer: , and now I'm back to my slower pace. But at least I'm still running!


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got a Garmin Forerunner to help me train a bit better, and not get lost on long rides in the country. Anyone use one of these thingamabobs? Seems pretty cool, and I can use it in conjunction with mapmyride.com


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 25, 2010)

Hit 180 today. I'm feeling pretty good, either running/biking or lifting weights 6 days a week now. Looking forward to some rides and/or races this summer. I think I might actually hit my goal by the PE exam date now!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 25, 2010)

My weight hasn't changed a bit, but my pants fit looser. I increased my pushups ability by 40% over the past two months, so I hoping that I've converted some of the fat to new muscle, and that explains the lack of change.... But I kind of doubt that accounts for more than an extra pound or two.


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2010)

Haven't stepped on the scale. MIAF's hours changed again, so I haven't been to the gym in nearly a week which stinks. The only saving grace is that in lieu of eating, I've been working on the racecar. On the upside, my endo put me back on Metformin, which I was on when I lost the 60+ pounds the first time. She believes that I have an insulin resistance problem, and when I first went on the Metformin, the cravings for food, perpetual state of hunger, and low energy went away, and I lost weight MUCH more easily. I'm crossing my fingers that it will help out again.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 26, 2010)

Still around 185 here (so I lost around 10 lbs), and 2 weeks ago, while helping at my daughter's school, I injured my back.

MRI today - believe it's a herniated disc.

Kind of put a kink into the whole run / cardio workouts. I can sit and lay down like a champ though, so I have that going for me.

You know something that'd be good on my back? Losing some more weight.

I'm going to have to get serious about my diet now... I was essentially just working out and eating what I had mostly been eating before (just limiting portions). Now, I will focus on exactly what I'm eating as well as portions.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

Supe said:


> Haven't stepped on the scale. MIAF's hours changed again, so I haven't been to the gym in nearly a week which stinks. The only saving grace is that in lieu of eating, I've been working on the racecar. On the upside, my endo put me back on Metformin, which I was on when I lost the 60+ pounds the first time. She believes that I have an insulin resistance problem, and when I first went on the Metformin, the cravings for food, perpetual state of hunger, and low energy went away, and I lost weight MUCH more easily. I'm crossing my fingers that it will help out again.



Supe, I may have missed this in a previous post, but are you diabetic?

I'm a Type II, I was diagnosed last year after I mysteriously lost about 25 lbs for no reason ( I wasn't working out and was eating really bad)... I was always thirsty, all the classic diabetes warnings signs. When my blood test came back I my glucose level was at 350 mg.

My endo put me on actoplus-met, and after my blood sugar got back to normal, my weight shot back up. Now its coming down the right way, with a good low carb diet and exercise.


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't stepped on the scale. MIAF's hours changed again, so I haven't been to the gym in nearly a week which stinks. The only saving grace is that in lieu of eating, I've been working on the racecar. On the upside, my endo put me back on Metformin, which I was on when I lost the 60+ pounds the first time. She believes that I have an insulin resistance problem, and when I first went on the Metformin, the cravings for food, perpetual state of hunger, and low energy went away, and I lost weight MUCH more easily. I'm crossing my fingers that it will help out again.
> ...



Surprisingly, no. The Metformin (as I'm sure you know, the common drug for diabetes) was being used in a case study basis for weight loss in people with insulin resistance tied to thyroid issues. She gave it a shot with both my sister and I (we both had thyroid cancer), didn't work for her, but worked for me.


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm at 162. It's been so long since I checked in, I don't know if that's good or bad. Started riding my bike more, now that we're getting glimpses of spring. The pants fit looser for sure, even if the weight on the scale isn't so hot.


----------



## cement (Mar 27, 2010)

are there teams on this thread or something?

anyways, I started atkins again and I'm reading the new book. I love it. I've lost 22 lbs in 4 weeks without ever feeling hungry, my energy levels are up, and my clothes fit better. The diet appeals to me because it has a scientific approach, and it is easy to stay away from the chips late at nite because I don't want them.


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

cement said:


> are there teams on this thread or something?
> anyways, I started atkins again and I'm reading the new book. I love it. I've lost 22 lbs in 4 weeks without ever feeling hungry, my energy levels are up, and my clothes fit better. The diet appeals to me because it has a scientific approach, and it is easy to stay away from the chips late at nite because I don't want them.



Is the new book pretty good? Contemplated picking it up myself. A pseudo-atkins diet is how I lost all the weight to begin with, but I always have a hard time determining things like portion size, some of the foods you normally wouldn't think are bad, etc.

Really need to get back to the gym. I probably need to put the Flash Dance soundtrack on my mp3 player. That ought to do it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 29, 2010)

Down to 207. Five pounds. Woo-hoo.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 29, 2010)

I got fat this weekend. Time to go back to the gym.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Bringin this thread back to the top. Isn't the contest over after the PE exam this weekend?

I'm weighing in at 178 right now. Can I make 3 more lbs (my goal) by the weekend?


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2010)

Pretty confident I weigh more than I started due to a combination of factors (health, stress, schedule, etc). I did find out why I probably wasn't losing when exercising though. Without going into detail, some of the numbers from my blood work were way off from where they should be in regards to my thyroid and vitamin levels, all of which work heavily against me metabolically. Once I get those back down, I'm going to try again.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm weighing in at 182 this morning, started around 195. Goal was 165. That ain't happening now. Back injury and all, the working out just isn't well... working.

Supe - having a thyroid problem can be a HUGE factor in weight gain. Glad you went to the Dr. and found that out. Hope the meds / etc. are working and you feel better. Good Luck.


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> I'm weighing in at 182 this morning, started around 195. Goal was 165. That ain't happening now. Back injury and all, the working out just isn't well... working.
> Supe - having a thyroid problem can be a HUGE factor in weight gain. Glad you went to the Dr. and found that out. Hope the meds / etc. are working and you feel better. Good Luck.


Having had Thyroid cancer and a full thyroidectomy, I was doing really well for a while. However, my TSH levels have gradually crept up, while my vitamin D among others have dropped way down. Both can be corrected easily with a change in my pill regiment, but it does explain quite a bit. Does make weight loss a major pain if not impossible though!

Now I'm just waiting to kick the sinus infection and get my chest back in working order so I can hit the gym again.


----------



## humner (Apr 13, 2010)

I did not lose any weight


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 13, 2010)

Up to 155. I revised my personal goal to be 165 by June 1st.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, damn. Uh -- stayed pretty constant all said and done.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> I'm weighing in at 182 this morning, started around 195. Goal was 165. That ain't happening now. Back injury and all, the working out just isn't well... working.
> Supe - having a thyroid problem can be a HUGE factor in weight gain. Glad you went to the Dr. and found that out. Hope the meds / etc. are working and you feel better. Good Luck.



TD -- 13 lbs is pretty good!

I'm pretty happy, even though I started at 185 in Nov, I crept up to 190 and almost 195 after the holidays in January. So I am feeling pretty stoked right now. Thank you, Men's Health! That, and lots and lots of cycling...


----------



## soboman52 (Apr 15, 2010)

215 this morning, started at 220

. I have started riding my bike to work several days a week now. Hopefully this will help keep me on track now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been taking advantage of the spring weather to ride my mountain bike instead of chugging away on the exercise bike in the basement. I've found a nice 15 mile loop on not-too-heavily traveled roads near my house.

Today will be day 820 of working out every single day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Lost five pounds. Whoopee!


----------



## cement (Apr 15, 2010)

Supe said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > are there teams on this thread or something?
> ...


I like it. I never really read the first book, so I understand better now what I need to do. I need to stay in the induction phase longer because I want to drop 40-50, but you need to be sure to get your carbs from foundation vegtables like cauliflower and broccoli and salad. I didn't really know what I was doing the last time I tried low carb and I gained it back pretty fast when I got bored with it. I like the fact that I can have bacon and eggs every morning, and I never really feel deprived.

Type 2 diabetes runs in my family, or at least for my overweight siblings, so this approach makes sense to me.


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2010)

cement said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > cement said:
> ...


Glad to hear it. With my insulin resistance problems, it seems like the best diet-type approach for me to take. It was a spin of the Atkins that helped me lose it all to begin with.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 15, 2010)

cement said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > cement said:
> ...


This sounds like the diet advice i'm following in this 4-week plan I read in Men's Health Big Book of Exercises. I'm in week 2 right now, and I agree I love that I can have a big breakfast every morning! I'm been digging the veggies too amazingly, I don't have cravings for all the crap I used to eat.

So do we need to post our official weights now that we are at the deadline? 178 and holding...I might get to 175 in a few more weeks!


----------



## soboman52 (Apr 21, 2010)

Who is going to continue with the "competition"? I am finally getting motivated to actually get to my goal. It is really getting nice out now and am loving riding my bike.

So far i have been bringing it to work with me and riding home. My wife is working right across the street and we start at the same time so that is convenient. As soon as it is not in the 30s at 6, I will ride to work as well. I am starting to look for the long way home to get in a couple of extra miles each day.

I hope everyone else continues to get in better shape.

I also pledged to the pound for pound challenge. I am a fan of the biggest loser.

Currently at 213.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 21, 2010)

soboman52 said:


> Who is going to continue with the "competition"? I am finally getting motivated to actually get to my goal. It is really getting nice out now and am loving riding my bike.
> So far i have been bringing it to work with me and riding home. My wife is working right across the street and we start at the same time so that is convenient. As soon as it is not in the 30s at 6, I will ride to work as well. I am starting to look for the long way home to get in a couple of extra miles each day.
> 
> I hope everyone else continues to get in better shape.
> ...



I say we keep it going. This thread has actually been a pretty big motivator for me, as crazy as that sounds.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in. I haven't gained any weight. I'm still at 160, but SO out of shape. I need to lose weight (about 20 pounds) and get some tone back in my muscles.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm all for keeping it going... I got down to about 205-210, but with my schedule over the past few months, I'm almost worse than when I started...


----------



## tcooper (Apr 22, 2010)

If you as a group decide to keep it going, Can I be added in? I have been planning to start/change/etc. for several months.......



OSUguy98 said:


> I'm all for keeping it going... I got down to about 205-210, but with my schedule over the past few months, I'm almost worse than when I started...


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 22, 2010)

If the thread dies, I'm still planning on going to the gym.

My latest goal is to get up to 160 by June. I've been stalled at 150-153 for over a month now and it's getting frustrating.


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2010)

Thread will stay alive I'm sure. Once I can finally breathe again, I'll be hitting the gym, going back on the Metformin, and working my way into the new Atkins diet. I'm going to lose this weight if it kills me.


----------



## knelli (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a baby a year ago now....

Before pregnancy I was 126, now down to 122 

College was rough on me, too much beer and pizza, I was up to 148 by my junior yr, happily not there anymore!!!!!

Thanks to Power Yoga, Pilates and Horseback riding... Oh yeah, and chasing a 1 yr old around then she eats 1/2 my dinner! Now just gotta keep an eye on what I eat!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife raves about yoga. I don't know the name of what she does, but it's the one with the super-heated &amp; humid room. She constantly begs me to go with her, but IMO yoga is too hippy and I will continue to boycott out of pure stubbornness.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 22, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> My wife raves about yoga. I don't know the name of what she does, but it's the one with the super-heated &amp; humid room. She constantly begs me to go with her, but IMO yoga is too hippy and I will continue to boycott out of pure stubbornness.


you sure you don't want to go to a class to lend a hand?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2010)

How is that a fail? Looks like double win to me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2010)

fail for the two women doing the yoga


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 23, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> My wife raves about yoga. I don't know the name of what she does, but it's the one with the super-heated &amp; humid room. She constantly begs me to go with her, but IMO yoga is too hippy and I will continue to boycott out of pure stubbornness.


Birkram. I live in a hippy area of Colorado. And my BIL has done it.


----------



## MechGuy (May 3, 2010)

Well it took 2 extra weeks, but I made my goal of 175 finally. All the miles I've been putting on the bike get most of the credit.

Next up: The 170 barrier.


----------



## MechGuy (May 27, 2010)

bump

Hit the 169 mark today after my Tour de Cure ride this past weekend.

Next up -- triathlon season.

Anyone else still working on their goals? Wasn't there some kind of team competition going on here?


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2010)

Good job!

I have started on a full regiment with the Metformin (glucophage) finally. After three days, it curbed my appetite considerably, just like it did the first time. I lose the temptation to overeat and pick between meals accordingly, so I'm finally on the right path again. Haven't had sugary drinks in a few days, either.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 27, 2010)

Supe said:


> Good job!
> 
> I have started on a full regiment with the Metformin (glucophage) finally. After three days, it curbed my appetite considerably, just like it did the first time. I lose the temptation to overeat and pick between meals accordingly, so I'm finally on the right path again. Haven't had sugary drinks in a few days, either.


you haven't had much of anything in a few days.


----------



## akwooly (May 27, 2010)

Started CrossFit about 7 weeks ago, I have only lost about 5 pounds with it but friends and family have noticed that I look more “trim”. I have noticed big changes in how my clothes fit, so it was hard to believe that I had only lost 5 pounds.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 27, 2010)

I just played my 3rd round of golf this week today, and I've worked out every day for over 850 days. Weighed in at 220 right before my shower. I started at 315.


----------



## engineergurl (May 27, 2010)

I had my fitting for the bridesmaids dress yesterday and it needs to be taken in 4-6 inches depending on the area!!!!! 4 months means about an inch off the tummy each month! Maybe by the wedding in July it will be baggy again!


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Good job!
> ...



This is true.

Last night MIAF saw an old picture of me when I was at my lowest weight, and inadvertently blurted out "WOW! You looked so different!"

That was a bit of a blow to the self esteem.


----------



## MechGuy (May 28, 2010)

akwooly said:


> Started CrossFit about 7 weeks ago, I have only lost about 5 pounds with it but friends and family have noticed that I look more “trim”. I have noticed big changes in how my clothes fit, so it was hard to believe that I had only lost 5 pounds.



With Crossfit you probably put on some muscle while losing fat. So the inches came off but it doesn't show as much on the scale. But the important thing is the inches, not the scale!

I have a bunch of friends who do Crossfit so I think I might try it out sometime.


----------



## MechGuy (May 28, 2010)

engineergurl said:


> I had my fitting for the bridesmaids dress yesterday and it needs to be taken in 4-6 inches depending on the area!!!!! 4 months means about an inch off the tummy each month! Maybe by the wedding in July it will be baggy again!



That's pretty awesome! congrats!


----------

